# How did you come up with your furry name?



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

It's just a random question, but I think it's a good one. Where or how did you get your name? Some names I have seen I could never think of. So...tell your story!


My name ironically goes way back before I was a furry. I used to have an old sonic character photo on my MySpace, and when I found the picture, it actually already had the name Surry on it. I came to like the name. My real name is Sarah, and since I live in the south, some of the older people actually pronounce my name to sound close to Surry. So the name stuck and I just added a species. That's my story..what's yours?


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 2, 2013)

It's not a random question. It's pertinent to this forum. But I think you mean _fursona_ name? 

My fursona's name is Javier Sloth, 'Java' for short because I wanted him to be associated with coffee.


----------



## BRN (Apr 2, 2013)

Mine's not all that hard to explain! I wanted a name that was as generic as possible - I wanted my name to have no special characteristics. I decided I'd call myself something that already had its own meanings - and I plucked the number six out of obscurity.

The beauty is the capital letters. It turns that generic name into an identity. \:3/


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2013)

Well first of all I thought 'it has to include animal names!', because I'm original like that.
I have no fursona so I ended up picking a fox, because I very much like foxes. 
After sticking many different adjectives in front of 'fox' and finding out all those names were taken I ended up settling for 'fallow' like a 'fallow deer', which is another creature I am rather fond of. The word also had connotations of uncultivated wilderness with it and orangey colours, which are my favourites. 

According to google it also means '(of a sow) Not pregnant' so being a male I've got the whole not being pregnant thing going for me too. 
I feel there is a joke about not being ploughed yet in there too somewhere.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> My fursona's name is Javier Sloth, 'Java' for short because I wanted him to be associated with coffee.



That makes sense! And that's creative. I've seen a mocha around too haha


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Apr 2, 2013)

My main characters name is a derivitive of two of my real middle names.


----------



## ADF (Apr 2, 2013)

Typical online name is AnnoyedDragon.

Annoyed Dragon Furry

ADF

Yeah, not very imaginative.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

I just think it's really cool how you guys came up with your names!! It's very creative.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Mine is a play on the word raptor.


----------



## Kaedal (Apr 2, 2013)

There wasn't much of a thinking process involved. I wanted something that I could easily shorten, sounded unique, and didn't look too weird.

... Definitely won out on the easily shortened one. Not so sure about the latter two, though.


----------



## Khopesh (Apr 2, 2013)

A khopesh (co-pesh) is a type of Egyptian sickle-sword that was typically buried with the pharaohs. If you had one in life, it was typically granted to you by the pharaoh, meaning you were forever in his favor. The shape is based on the hind leg of a bull, which was a proof of power in ancient Egypt. 

So, basically, my name is a show of power. Plus it sounds cool.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Mine is a play on the word raptor.



It looks like the esperanto version.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

Khopesh said:


> A khopesh (co-pesh) is a type of Egyptian sickle-sword that was typically buried with the pharaohs. If you had one in life, it was typically granted to you by the pharaoh, meaning you were forever in his favor. The shape is based on the hind leg of a bull, which was a proof of power in ancient Egypt.




That's really cool! i never would have thought about something like that, and it's a great name!


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Apr 2, 2013)

I taked my real life name (Alex Dias) and mixed it xD (Xela-Dasi) i am still creating my fursona but i want to name it like this, it sounds cool.


----------



## Sithon (Apr 2, 2013)

My 'sona name is Dante, chosen because i like the name, and it seems pretty rare. i know noone with the name, and it seems to match my Fursona to me at least. It used to be Sithon, since that is just my general Alias for everything, but i decided i wanted my 'sona and Alias to be different things.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, I was coming up with a name, something sounding fantasy-esque and heroic, so I got "Marcus Stormchaser". I then turned Stormchaser into sort of a nickname and added "Lucian Valerius" to the end, to make it sound more Roman. 

I then came up with another name which would be even more fantasy-esque, Calemeyr Harkonius. Calem sounds like Callum, a Gaelic name, and I learned eyr is an old way of saying air (in Chaucer's time). Harkon means dark red in Gaelic (I think). It's not like I was just playing around with sounds and spellings to come up with an aesthetically pleasing name. :V


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 2, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 2, 2013)

it's a plant

the K. obviously stands for killah which is my ghetto status.


----------



## Ryuu (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, i looked for a long time. Then Ryuu came up and boom. fits him perfectly


----------



## Exodai (Apr 2, 2013)

I got my name way back when I played World of Warcraft. There's a city called Exodar there. I was in need for a nick, so I mixed a bit with the name of the city until I came up with Exodai.
Used it as my gaming tag for a couple of years, joined the furry fandom 2 months ago and gave the name to my fursona as I love and find it unique.

Also got a surname which is Blackbane. Black because my fursona has got black fur. I have no idea how I came up with bane, imagination I guess.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2013)

"Kit Ruppell" comes from the names of 2 types of fox, the Kit Fox and Ruppell's Fox. 
I added the middle name 'Heinrich' after someone asked if I was a Nazifur, and because I discovered that Kit Ruppell is an existing woman's name


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

See, I never would have guessed any names from video games (because I don't get around to play any that often), but they're such cool names.


----------



## Namba (Apr 2, 2013)

Because Namba. Fuck you.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Because Namba. Fuck you.



Um. Ok? XD


----------



## Troj (Apr 2, 2013)

My aardvark's name is Dr. Zebulon Van Aarden.

Zebulon, because I wanted to buck the trend of aardvarks' names starting with "A." Bonus: It's a well-loved Jewish name. Bonus: My fursona shares his name with one of the more famous mountain climbers from my home state.

Van Aarden, because it flowed well, and because I wanted his surname to serve as some nod to the Dutch language, as "aardvark" is Afrikaans for "earth pig."

My deuterofursona, Loki the Jackal, is named for the Norse deity of chaos. That's pretty straightforward.


----------



## Lauralien (Apr 2, 2013)

"Lauralien" came about in the 8th grade.  I was in the library between classes creating a Neopets account (this was in 2001, and my school didn't control our internet access very much...hurrah!), and I had no idea what to name my account.  I wasn't very original... I'm _still_ not original, but whatever.   A fellow student was sitting next to me (also playing Neopets), and out of nowhere suggests "how about Lauralien?"   I guess it's stuck since then.

With most of my other names, such as for characters, I just stick syllables together until I get something that sounds good to me.   It means I almost never have a problem with my favorite names being taken.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

That's similar to my story as well. I only have Surry as a fursona though. So I don't have to worry about another name.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 2, 2013)

My fursuits/fursonas name is Jase which is my nickname and my user name jaseface came from a friend who was randomly adding "Face" to the end of everything she said and after she called me a few times jaseface just stuck.


----------



## True-Stripes (Apr 2, 2013)

Mine juss came to me bc of my first name ( sounds close to True) and the fact i always wear stripes


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 2, 2013)

It's just a name I came up with a while ago.


----------



## Namba (Apr 2, 2013)

surrykitten said:


> Um. Ok? XD



In other words, no fucking clue xD


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

I settled on a name before I had decided for sure a species for my fursona. I had always liked the name Pandora so started going by that, which naturally got shortened to Pandi. I chose Lafay as a last name because I like Authruian legends and a close friend that passed on had a character named Lafayette.  Then when I decided on being a red panda the name was already stuck so I ended up being Pandi the Panda. >.<


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not really sure, to be honest.  I ain't too creative, so I went with the traditional adjective+species mold, and Psychic seemed to work well.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 2, 2013)

I like foxes and one of my career goals involves nuclear reactors and RadioactiveRedFox just worked well. As far as my 'sona goes, I chose Finn for for him simply because I like the name.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Name? What name? None of my 'sonas have a name- purely out of the fact that I can't do names, period. Leviathan is my general name for all of them, excluding one or two.


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 2, 2013)

I came up with the name of my "fursona" when I was naming a cat-girl in a story I'm writing who I based off of my "fursona". I decided on the name "Cait", based on the myth of the cait sidhe/[insert the thousand other spellings of the mythical creature], then figured it was a good moniker for my furry side.

Creativity!


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 2, 2013)

Dont really have one, i dont see my fursona as a seperate character, just an avatar of how i wanted to look. I dont ever use my real name online though I mostly go by Harbinger, because Harbinger was a bad ass in Mass Effect 2, and i like to think im bad ass on multiplayer


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't tell if you're talking about our fursonas' names or our usernames.

My fursonas' name is my name.


----------



## MichaelLeonhardt (Apr 2, 2013)

I'v always had a huge boner for the Armored Core series.
I played AC2 when I was little, then sorta forgot about it until I played AC4.
Then I went back and collected all the previous games.

In Armored Core 4, there is one AC that I really liked, the Noblesse Oblige. It had these badass triple-barreled wing-shaped laser cannons that fired a giant spiral death beam.
So, I merely adopted the name of it's pilot, and designer, Leonhardt.

I added Michael to the front because it sorta just fits, you know?

Then i figured I'd give myself a badass middle name, too so I chose Alan Xavier

So I finally ended up with *Michael Alan Xavier Leonhardt*


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> In other words, no fucking clue xD



That Makes more sense XD


----------



## orcaowl (Apr 3, 2013)

My username is pretty straightforward, just my two favorite animals that I decided to put together to be my username everywhere when I first was active on the Internet maybe 8-9ish years ago.

My fursona is Orco, though. I always thought a "fancy" version of Orcaowl could be Orcolius and just shortened it to Orco (ORCaOwl) for convince sake. Orco is also a name I've never heard used before, really, so it worked.


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 3, 2013)

It just rolls off the tongue.  Rheumatism.  Rrrrrrrrrrheeuumatism.


----------



## Percy (Apr 3, 2013)

My username/'sona's name is just a male first name that I really like.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 3, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> It just rolls off the tongue.  Rheumatism.  Rrrrrrrrrrheeuumatism.



Skip to 1:22 for the proper pronunciation... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9-s_PGOIG0


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, as for my username, it's the same as my Lupinar name. I picked Zabrina because it smelled nice.


My fursona's name is Mocha.


----------



## Rheumatism (Apr 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Skip to 1:22 for the proper pronunciation...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9-s_PGOIG0


How about that... someone figured out where I actually got my Username from.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 3, 2013)

My fursona's name is a rather obvious pun on a common phrase. And, amazingly enough I have yet to see a single '70s exploitation movie that called the main character "Jett Blacke" so his name is completely original.


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 3, 2013)

Totally wasn't playing the new DmC earlier... this is 100% of my own creative thinking. <.< XD


----------



## Hewge (Apr 3, 2013)

Name I used for my character in WoW, in GW2, in every game I ever played.

It's just a good name.

"You wish you could handle this Hewge beast."
"I am Hewge, if you know what I mean."
"Hey there. ...I'm Hewge." * irresistible sexy smirk*

His last name is Bulge. :V


----------



## Demensa (Apr 3, 2013)

I wanted a simple and unique name I could use online, so after a bit of thinking I came up with Demensa.I don't have a special name for my fursona, so I generally just use my real name or username.  It doesn't make a big difference to me.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Apr 3, 2013)

It's just a combination of two of my favorite things, The Grateful Dead and foxes :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 3, 2013)

I thought I was being clever when I came up with my name in counter strike.  My fursona is a demon and I'm a fur, so demonfur.  Here I used my latest nickname deebatty, shortened to d.batty but everyone I know in the real world calls me demon or dee and sometimes batty. 

I wanted to change my name awhile back but demon or dee is who I'm known as in the con community so I stuck with it to retard the confusion.  

I know or have known many people that change their name on a regular basis and it's irritating as hell keeping up.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 3, 2013)

My fursona's name is a combination of several things.  I've liked the name Cid ever since Final Fantasy 1, and thought it was cool that he was the only reoccurring character in all of the games in the franchise (at least back when I was still following it).  Neil is another name I like, and have used it as the name of the main character in a story I made up.  And finally, I've used Cen as part of many gamer/character names throughout the years.  The combination of Neil (with the E and the I swapped) and Cen made Nielcen, which I Googled and found out coincidentally that it's actually a real, uncommonly used last name.


----------



## badlands (Apr 3, 2013)

badlands is a contraction of a rather cheesy name i used online when i was a lot younger 'the ranger from the badlands'

my sona's name 'ScÃ¡th Mac TÃ­re' means 'shadow wolf' in irish


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 3, 2013)

PapayaShark, 'cause papaya is my fav fruit and sharks are awesome. 
caricanBite, carica is the papayas genus and bite because of sharks.  The first letter of the last word is capitalised because of trollhandles/chumhandles. 
Secondz is my fursona/personas name. My initials are S.C, and the middle name I want to add starts with an e.  And sec=seconds


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine isn't so imaginative. I've had the username MrDoctorMan for a few things, mainly Steam. Since I picked a dingo, I just slapped 'Dr' in front of it. DrDingo. Wonderfully simple.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine comes from an excercise I had in school 4 years ago. The said exercise involved a fictional character named Jerry and I liked the name LOL.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 3, 2013)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> Mine comes from an excercise I had in school 4 years ago. The said exercise involved a fictional character named Jerry and I liked the name LOL.


My curiosity is piqued. What exercise is this?


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 3, 2013)

Once upon a time there was a high school near hear whose nickname was the Blue Streaks. The school no longer exists, but I happen to like the color blue. So I decided to adopt the name. 98 is a number.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 3, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> My curiosity is piqued. What exercise is this?



Oh that was in physics class. It was some sort of exercise about watthour calculation, I wish I still had the sheet to show, but I lost it...


----------



## Dokid (Apr 3, 2013)

I basically went through a slew of awful names. Kweeuu, nero, aodh, etc. Then I kinda just went oh...doki. Doki is close enough to the noise ferrets make (dook). So I just stuck with it.

It's quick and easy to say and it's not overly silly.


----------



## Krieger (Apr 3, 2013)

I picked a word that described me and translated it into my favorite language, German.
Hence, Krieger was born


----------



## Klifra (Apr 3, 2013)

I wanted something that had to do with squirrels. I like to climb trees in real life and squirrels like to climb stuff. Klifra means 'to climb' in Icelandic. I don't speak Icelandic but after checking what 'to climb' translates into in different languages, I thought Klifra sounded the best.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 4, 2013)

My fursona name The Great MC (or TheGr8MC for short) is actually just the same online name I use for all my online identities and profiles.  MC is my real names initials and I am The Great MC because I am not just any regular, mundane old MC.  I thought about picking a more namey name like Marviwolf or Kazefox but I decided to stay with The Great MC.


----------



## IronDog (Apr 4, 2013)

Kaedal said:


> There wasn't much of a thinking process involved. I wanted something that I could easily shorten, sounded unique, and didn't look too weird.
> 
> ... Definitely won out on the easily shortened one. Not so sure about the latter two, though.



Go home, Kae, you're drunk 


Oh and mine was just a character to start. He was meant to be Duce because he was just a generic sort of wildcard in a story I wrote but I suffer from dyslexia so once, while RPing, I wrote Deuc. It was a Spanish RP so everyone assumed I meant Deus.

And Deus stuck XD


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 19, 2013)

My fursona name is Haewoo, which is a Korean name that means grace and beauty. I chose the name because I love Korean language and culture and I love to dance gracefully and beautifully...yeah...


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mine's just an alternate spelling of my given name.


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2013)

it was the first color i understood as a child. at least thats what im told by my parents. i didnt say red or yellow or green as a kid, i would say cyan, sunflower, chartreuse. weird, i know.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 19, 2013)

I like making up names that people struggle to pronounce.

Phonetics in general is interesting to me.

I'm fucking weird.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Apr 20, 2013)

I didn't have to think for mine. Aubrey's my middle name.


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 20, 2013)

Azure said:


> it was the first color i understood as a child. at least thats what im told by my parents. i didnt say red or yellow or green as a kid, i would say cyan, sunflower, chartreuse. weird, i know.



And here I thought your username was Azure because you're one who posses the power of the Azure. :V

As for my username: If you knoww anything about cars, it's pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## RiddlesInTheDark (Apr 20, 2013)

My name comes form a character of mine, however said character's name Riddle comes from another character and situation entirely. A feral canine character of mine on a site I Role Play on, named Stitch, was created via an experiment  one that went horridly wrong resulting in the death of two of her litter mates and the experiment being labeled a failure. So now when her or one of the other two survivors are asked about said experiment, they respond simply with "It doesn't matter. Its all just Riddles In The Dark now." And that just happened to be on my brain when I created Riddle. Is your head spinning yet? :/


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 20, 2013)

My username is nonconformist because that's what I register as in most places- well, not as nonconformist, but nonconformist is the first half of my generic everywhere username. And my fursona's name is Max, just like my chosen name. That's really about it.


----------



## Troj (Apr 20, 2013)

"Troj" is derived from a longer handle I've had since the 90s.

It's simple, short, and no-nonsense--much like me .


----------



## Ramses (Apr 20, 2013)

Ramses - or Ramesses - was the name of several Egyptian pharaohs. I like how the name sounds, and Ramses II was also known as Ozymandias, which has inspired all kinds of things. 

I'm Scandinavian, so I use those kind of names - especially the names of Norse gods - for a lot of things, like gamertags. I wanted to do something different for my sona, and I wanted to avoid any wolf-related words, so . . . . . . . Ramses.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Apr 20, 2013)

The origin of my fursona name is kind of lame. It started off as a joke among friends about what would be likely the last name to find in a phone book, so I came to be known as Xander Zzyzx.


----------



## AviFox (Apr 20, 2013)

My real name is Avi & my fursona is a fox so I put them together. At first I thought it was rly uncreative but then I realized Avi is a pretty uncommon name & I like the way AviFox sounds lol


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 20, 2013)

I used the initials of three words. Voila!
Well, technically two... Not like it matters.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, back in December 2010 I received my first commission, and each of the tree pages was named as "pheagle00001.png" etc. So you have my nickname right there.

However, I didn't come up with a name for my fursona until sometime last year. My thought process was, since he was a player for the Philadelphia Eagles, his first name should be Philip, or Phil (kind of obvious I suppose). His last name was a bit more creative, but still somewhat obvious if you know my heritage. My real last name is technically a German name. So I looked up the German word for 'eagle' which is 'adler'. I double-checked that it was a somewhat common last name, something believable, you know. I also created a thread on DA to ask what they thought of the name I had come up with.

With that research, I decided that my character's new name would be Philip (or Phil) "Pheagle" Adler. (and I have as of late 2012 begun the process of changing all my usernames to reflect that)


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 21, 2013)

My name? Not so much story. I wanted something interesting, odd sounding, yet not too extreme. So I just went in my head, and somehow Kalvo came to be.
My character itself dates back to November of last year when I just doodled a wolf with some blue features for a girl who wanted to see me draw, and boom there he is. I originally called him Mike until I thought of an actual final name for him.


----------



## Tyranny (Apr 21, 2013)

When I made my fursona, I actually asked a friend for ideas, going through roman and greek names of ''sick one'', although he thought I meant PHYSICALLY sick, then I started looking up roman and such for tyrant, THEN I remembered mayhem from lapfox knowing there were three others, mischief, malice and fracas, and just decided to call it Tyranny, which I also made two joke fursonas of my parents, Oppression and Persecution, which I got from independence day.


----------



## Riho (Apr 21, 2013)

I sat there for twenty minutes, and the name "Riho" popped into my head.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 21, 2013)

It's the name of my 7 year old WoW character.

Also the name I use for everything.

Also because I'm Hewge down there.

It also sounds good.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Apr 21, 2013)

I use Uncle Doe for everything (except for DeviantArt),but it originated from me being very unoriginal and using the name Mr.Jane Doe before,then after that I put Not in front of Mr. (Which is my dA name,still). And I still thought it was unoriginal so I just changed it to Uncle Doe. Then I remembered "doe" was a FEMALE deer,so I just gave up with thinking of a good name that doesn't make me look like a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 21, 2013)

I write down a bunch of letters and glue them together.


----------



## ShadowNight (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah.. I pretty much just sat here and thought up different random names to put together and see which ones i liked. 

Also, try this link.. http://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/toys/namegen/11835/

its a funny furry name generator.. you enter any random name and it turns into a furry name


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 21, 2013)

Fox_720b is actually a mix of things. It combines my two fursonas and an aircraft, as I'm passionate about aviation.

My fursona Sky was named after much discussion between a friend and I on what to call him. We almost settled on "Nimbus" but I felt Sky suited him better.

B.F. was the nickname for my blue fox fursona until I could think of a better name. However, I kind of enjoyed people guessing what BF stood for, so I left it at that. He's often called "Blue" as a nickname.

As for the 720 part, 720 is Sky's "Experiment number". It was chosen as a reference to the Boeing 720 airliner,  which never sold many units and was considered an underdog in the Boeing lineup. Sky himself is an underdog, a flying experiment without wings of his own, so it really fit.


----------



## Nashida (Apr 21, 2013)

The honest to god truth? When I collected Pokemon cards when I was little, there was a card artist named Atsuko Nishida. I liked that last name, but ended up swapping the I for an A. I used that name pretty much everywhere once I started doing digital art back in 2003. The name just stuck.

For my wolf-husky, Nisha just kind of happened. Since she's the other half of me, I derived her name from Nashida.


----------



## Ravy Marie White (Apr 21, 2013)

Ravyn Marie is the name I've used online since I first got on the internet.  (I never use my real name online, not even on social networking sites.)  My main sona goes by Ravy as well as I just like the sound of it.  The Ravyn comes from my digital art and photography business, White Ravyn Images.  I have a house cat sona named Mau Mau (Taiwanese for "cat") and an experiement named Venus 712b as Venus is my favorite planet.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Apr 23, 2013)

I basically went "I'M 14 AND I WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW I'M A GIRL"
Then I misspelled RoseMary.


----------



## Riho (Apr 23, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Also because I'm Hewge down there.


Dammit hewge, even I'm not that slutty.
I didn't name my character Tutbs or Uttsb. Or (god forbid) Ttubs.


----------



## ShigaRaptor (Apr 25, 2013)

My name comes from Japanese/Chinese for Teeth/Mouth. I love mouths. I am also more fluent in Japanese/Chinese than I am in english! (Â¬â€¿Â¬)


----------



## jetstream (Apr 26, 2013)

My fursona name is Kalla.  I have a younger cousin, and when she was little she couldn't pronounce my name right so she would call me Kalla.  I liked the sound of it, so I kept the name.


----------



## Outcast (Apr 26, 2013)

What, Outcast? Got it after spotting a group of wandering outcasts from the Brotherhood of Steel in Fallout 3; been using it ever since. Also, this name is not "furry", it's a universal title that I've come to like... how could a name even suggest you're a furry? If you give me a reasonable answer, I'll just shoot you.


----------



## EloeElwe (Apr 26, 2013)

It's the name I've always used for RPG games, since the original Dungeons & Dragons. So why not?


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 26, 2013)

Riho said:


> Dammit hewge, even I'm not that slutty.


He prefers the term _amorous_  (jk, jk)


----------



## rhansen23 (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been writing for a while, and for some reason the name Colin Daniels has been the name of nearly all my protagonists. So,I felt it was fitting that my fursona be named after the character I've come to think of as a part of my personality and my own creation  .


----------



## Clancy (Apr 28, 2013)

<cz<xc <zxc zxc x cvb zcv b


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Apr 29, 2013)

I was one day deciding what design my fursona would have and her name. I've decided that it would be a female, and later say that it was gonna be a GermÃ¡n Shepherd. The name, I don't remember, but it is Zasha, and I wanted to change the name a bit. So Zasha is her name ^^


----------



## Sar (Apr 30, 2013)

I finally decided to call my Citra Mew. Not from Pokemon, but from that fact that Night called me it first. But also some people in my college afterwards so it grew as a Nickname. I made it a Toon then a week or two back called hir that as I left hir without a name and forgot.


----------



## PenguinzOnTheMBTA (May 1, 2013)

i listen to a lot of punk, so i took the name of a dropkick murphys song (skinheads on the MBTA) and replaced skinheads with penguinz, because of my strange obsession with penguins


----------



## Seekrit (May 1, 2013)

secretfur = secret furry

I-M-A-G-I-N-A-T-I-O-N


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (May 1, 2013)

Â»///#[Â»*MY NAME BEARS MARKS FROM THE PEOPLE I'VE LOVED*]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## Chisai73 (May 1, 2013)

I stole mine from work. C:
One of the guests I was helping was named Keldi and I loved how different it was so I'm using it now. XD


----------



## Duality Jack (May 1, 2013)

Mine means Apocalypse because I break stuff.


----------



## Ialdabaoth (May 3, 2013)

Ialdabaoth is one possible transliteration of the name of the Demiurge, which appears in Gnostic apocrypha:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demiurge#Yaldabaoth

Long story short, the Demiurge is the artificer who fashioned the physical universe and believes himself to be god, but the building blocks of the universe were actually pre-existing, created by the one true god who exists on a higher plane than the Demiurge, and in the end, the Demiurge is going to go down with the ship he built.

I actually picked it outside the furry context because it reflects my personality: I'm good at building things and solving problems (i.e. engineering creativity), but I'm hopeless at creating ideas from scratch (e.g. artistic creativity), so I am an artificer, but not a true creator.  I'm not sure if it's really a "furry" name because I use it for everything and I haven't actually settled on a fursona.  I guess it might be a sweet name for a lion character, since Ialdabaoth is often depicted as _leontoeides, _"the Lion-faced," but I'm still on the fence about that.


----------



## septango (May 3, 2013)

septango was a spelling error (whoda guessed?) that stuck, I really don't even like it


----------



## Ryuu (May 4, 2013)

secretfur said:


> I-M-A-G-I-N-A-T-I-O-N



Yes.... Just Yes.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 4, 2013)

I started out in the furry fandom as just Lee. I remember borrowing it from Bruce Lee.

Then I became Leonis. But too many people thought I was a lion furry, so I switched it back to Lee.

The crazy I just added to make it longer. My fursona's a bit of a homicidal sadist.


----------



## DrDingo (May 4, 2013)

septango said:


> septango was a spelling error (whoda guessed?) that stuck, I really don't even like it


I like your username, it's catchy. If it was a spelling error, what were you planning your username to be in the first place?


----------



## Hydra (May 4, 2013)

I had three distinct dragon characters floating around in my brain. So I mashed them all together but retained their individual identities - in this case it seemed proper to use a common noun to refer to them since the hydra doesn't have its own distinct personality anymore than conjoined twins do.


----------



## Flux (May 17, 2013)

I chose Flux for some deeper reason a while ago in an angsty time of mine but I've just stuck with it because it's simple and sounds nice.


----------



## ArthisLanguine (May 17, 2013)

Mine is a play on my old fursona's last name, Arthanis, which I eventually shortened to the slightly Italian sounding name Arthis Deacon Languine. As for the previous name, who knows how I came up with it.


----------



## Shaade (May 17, 2013)

I can't actually remember exactly what it was made me choose my name, i've had it for many years. 
But i'm pretty sure I wanted something that corresponded with my appearance (that I also liked the sound of, obviously), and then I added an extra 'a' to it to make it look more like a unique name than just a copy of the noun 'shade'.
And I love it to be honest, and will probably never change it <3
However, more recently I started to use the _surname_ 'Silentpaw' outside of furry enviroments, and for that I wanted something that both corresponded to my personality (i'm pretty quiet IRL) and indicated to the right people that I might be a furry.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 17, 2013)

I like Studio Ghibli films.

Apparently I look a bit like Howl, but stole the cats name.
People used to mispronounce my real name a lot when I moved, so I ended up with Ji-Ji.


----------



## CatterHatter (May 18, 2013)

Catterhatter was just me adding structure and whimsy to a previously strange username of scatterlkmn which is gobbledegook, but I wanted a nice action word so scatter-in-the-wind was what I pictured in my head. Then I added lk for likes and mn for men. Scatter-likes-men... Yeah, I dunno. I picked out "catter" from it, and added hatter because it matches so well and I have a thing for the Mad Hatter concept.

Later, I made an actual fursona and decided to name it. He can go by my middle name of Desmond. But I wanted something slightly more fantasy sounding so I looked up a word that means light - lucin having elements of light, white, clearness or clarity, moon, and shining bright from different languages. So his name became Des Lucin or Deslucin.
Catter became his own entity over time and I drew him as my a Cajun (culture only; I have French not actually Acadian, relatives, but they do live in LA) and Southern version of me. Some small part of my very mixed heritage.


----------



## Thaistick421 (May 18, 2013)

Thaistick = that stuff that's tied to a stick. Cannabis bud dipped in hash oil... good luck finding that anymore. It's expensive.


----------



## Symlus (May 18, 2013)

Leviathan, but someone took Leviathan, so I used a 1. SIMPLICITY AT IT'S FINEST


----------



## Fyra (May 19, 2013)

I honestly don't have any other reason than I thought it sounded cool.


----------



## elegastaanval (May 20, 2013)

i'm from a dutch family, so i used dutch to come up with my name. my name is elegastaanval. elegast is a character from a dutch epic peom written in the 1100's. he was a thief that was kind of a friend of charlemagne (i totally just spelt that wrong),  and he helped prevent a murder. he could speak to animals. aanval is the dutch word for attack, and i just thought it looked cool, so i added it to the name.


----------



## --Kyba-- (May 20, 2013)

This is going to sound stupid but I'll try.  My fursona is a lion, and I picked my name to be Rex originally.  For two reasons, the main reason being Rex means King in latin and Lions are considered the "kings of the wild" so to speak, and second off, if you're going to have a name Latin is a wonderful language to use IMO.  

That was my first name, now my name is Kyba, I wanted to pick something simple that sounded good and I didn't really want to be named Rex anymore, it seems too generic now.  So as for Kyba, no real reason or story behind it.  

'Nuff said.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 20, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Leviathan, but someone took Leviathan, so I used a 1. SIMPLICITY AT IT'S FINEST


_S1MPL1C1TY AT 1T'S F1NEST_? (What is this Homestuck ) You used to have another sn didn't you?


----------



## Bittertooth (May 20, 2013)

sweettooth becomes bittertooth the stunning transformation


----------



## Aleu (May 20, 2013)

I stole mine from a movie


----------



## Dazreiello (May 25, 2013)

My name did not start as a fur name. I made it during an RP long ago, based on one of my series' Universes. the first bit of it snapped into mind though the end certainly was inspired by the great artist Michelangelo. The middle of it just came from my liking of the name Rei.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (May 25, 2013)

It's the name of my old character who I thought was my fursona, a Dragon/Sergal. Ukkonen means Thunder or Storm in Finnish, I believe.

My current name is Axis Langton, it just popped into my head when my character was born.


----------



## Hadros (May 29, 2013)

Hydra+Hades+Random "o"= Hadros

Simple equation with nice product, I approved.


----------



## F A N G (May 29, 2013)

Fang came up my mind out of sudden without reason.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 30, 2013)

--Kyba-- said:


> That was my first name, now my name is Kyba, I wanted to pick something simple that sounded good and I didn't really want to be named Rex anymore, it seems too generic now.  So as for Kyba, no real reason or story behind it.



Could I interest you in a children's card game? (on motorcycles?)



Aleu said:


> I stole mine from a movie



Oh rly? What movie?


----------



## ProfessorBob117 (Sep 29, 2013)

People appear to think I'm smart (for reasons I may never, under the two suns of Tatooine, know), Bob is my ironically generic nickname, and the 117 you could probably guess. My Xbox Live gamer tag is even dumber, sadly :/


----------



## Wither (Sep 29, 2013)

Because I had an idea for a character for a story and Wither was a fitting name.


----------



## Jags (Sep 29, 2013)

Couldn't think of one, when Rain Wizard by Black Stone Cherry came on shuffle. So i stole that.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 29, 2013)

Leviathan. Lev1athan. Levi. It's all the same to me. As to where I got the name? Mythology.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 29, 2013)

Because I'm still Hewge down under.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 29, 2013)

It's after the fifth element. ^^


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

I love DoDonPachi and the "Pachi" suffix is so cool to me.


----------



## RatCoffee (Sep 29, 2013)

I wanted to make a rat with different brown colors, and have no shame in just naming her Coffee.


----------



## Willow (Sep 29, 2013)

Willow sounded like a cool name at the time.


----------



## feline-fattale (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine's Peggy... 
I don't really know, I wanted a short name with a nice pronunciation that ended in 'y'. 

WebRep







Overall rating


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 29, 2013)

My fursona doesn't have a name yet but Im thinking of naming it entropy after the scientific term entropy.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 29, 2013)

The brown/white stripe on her lip reminded me of s'mores, so Smory seemed appropriate.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 29, 2013)

-Take first name
-Add extra X's to make it supah sexeh
-Make it a generic scene gurrrrl name by adding a random word at the end (which was coincidentally loosely furry (Lupo is Italian for Wolf))
-And finally, regret this for the duration of my stay on the Internet. Especially when realising that Lupo is also the name of a generic car.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 29, 2013)

I needed to change my gamertag and "Fear the Newt" was the first thing that popped into my head (no, I have no idea why). Dire Newt is based off of that.

As for my 'sona, it isn't complete yet but I don't plan on naming it anything special. "Newt" will suffice.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 29, 2013)

It's from a scene in "Young Frankenstein", which I expanded to "Abigail Normal" as my character's full name and managed to work into my sona's backstory as "GENOTYPE ABBI NORMAL" being what her adoptive parents are "almost certain" was written on the strange mechanical pod they found her in.


----------



## electricfennec (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine is unoriginal. I like electronics and I have fennec as my species so electric+fennec.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 29, 2013)

Based off the word glacier, and chosen because I like colder weather much more than the warmer.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 30, 2013)

RatCoffee said:


> I wanted to make a rat with different brown colors, and have no shame in just naming her Coffee.


I do approve of this name


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 30, 2013)

Au is the chemical periodic table symbol for gold. Added a bunch of feminine sounding letters at the end based on names like Sandra and Linda.


----------



## Scruby (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't have a 'sona as of yet, but for the name it would be JÃ¶t.  It is somewhat of a bastardization of the screen-name of an internet friend of mine from A Certain Online Game, though I'd say it's slightly more original than that considering only one letter between the two are shared.  Also, the J is pronounced like a Y because Germany.


----------



## 0rang3 (Sep 30, 2013)

I saw an orange on the table.


----------



## Cynicism (Oct 1, 2013)

I just create a list of names I like and sort them out. By the way my user name and fursona name are not the same.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Oct 1, 2013)

My main sona is James Burt, a character in my novel who is the son of the famous Georgia werewolf, Emily Isabella Burt. James is my grandfather's name. As for my user name, the idea is that I'm an old man in the tavern in training.


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 1, 2013)

Dreaming is a pen name, sorta. I had this sparkledog fursona thing called "NightmareSky" way back in 2010... but I'd already registered a Furaffinity account in '09, I just couldn't remember what the hell the name of that account was, so I registered a new account. Clearly I was reluctant to register a new account with such a stupid name, and somehow I got Dreaming out of NightmareSky (probably the Nightmare part!)

Wanna know the name of the original account? DreamerHusky, totally unrelated to my current username =P


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2013)

Combined My first name with my old nickname Ozzy.My girlfriend also pointed out that there is a sheep called an Aoudad.


----------



## barkinupyourtree14 (Oct 1, 2013)

I was pondering about it and after a few ideas I came up with cyclone. Cause he be tarin up that dance floor


----------



## ioniafreak (Oct 2, 2013)

My fursona name is Alda Elen. 
I remember wanting my name to be in another language and upon looking i realized there was a lot of info online about Lord Of The Rings Elvish. 
In LOTR elvish Alda = Tree 
Elen= Star 
I loved how it sounded and that's how i got the name for my Fursona Alda <3


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 2, 2013)

Opal is simply one of my favorite stones.
So I chose Opal.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 2, 2013)

Stole that shit from wikipedia.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 3, 2013)

Originally came up with it while me and a friend were BSing around with creating Magic: TG Planeswalker cards for ourselves. Not long after, I became a full-fledged furry and figured it would make for a good name for my fursona.


----------



## horndawg (Oct 4, 2013)

I asked myself what the the most obnoxious, cliche name was that I could think of. My first choice was SilverSparklePonyFox93. But I decided to stick with something shorter.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

My username is just shit that I put together for no reason.

My fursona's name is Cali, short for Calipsa. My first name is Ali and my last name starts with "C", so ya know... Cali.


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 4, 2013)

it is what I did when I found out that my main page name was already used here.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 4, 2013)

My username was literally how I was feeling at the time. I kept seeing and hearing things and my senses were all "distorted" so I just went with that. 

As for my fursona....well, I don't really have a legit one. Just a certain character I like to draw. He doesn't have a name, but my little cousin always calls him Zizi so I guess that's his name for now.


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 6, 2013)

My fursona's name is Oneiric and I don't exactly know where I got it from. It is a greek word meaning pertaining to dreams, I am greatly interested by things like dreaming and thought process and stuff and I had never heard of anyone with that name, so I used it. Also I believe it is the name of a star or something too. Anyway that's how I came up with it.


----------



## Saga (Oct 6, 2013)

I found it drunk tattooed on my ass and I was like "yolo"


----------



## Oneiric (Oct 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> I found it drunk tattooed on my ass and I was like "yolo"


This made me lol :lol:


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, names of my characters are just random names from the real world counterparts of the cultures they are from.
In case of my username, itâ€™s just a habit of mine to choose usernames from genus names of plants.


----------



## chikyuu98 (Oct 7, 2013)

My fursona Name came from the internet browser 
Mozilla Firefox Full name chikyuu kitsune


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2013)

Since I've changed my name from SIX to BRN, I might as well explain this one. 

*BRN *is the acronym used in the PokÃ©mon games to describe the 'Burned' status condition. I'm a fire-type! It fits.

That's all, folks!

How do you pronounce it? Fuck knows


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 11, 2013)

My username comes from me being a heavy-armor fighter in Society for Creative Anachronism and I'm also currently an apprentice armor-smith. 

I got my fursona's name Havelock from the Discworld series. Originally it was just my SCA persona's name, but as I developed my fursona I began to use it for him as well.


----------



## MoonMoon (Oct 11, 2013)

But.. as any pkmn player knows - Fire type can't be BRN (burned)... (just like poison type cant be PSN etc.) .. Isn't that some kind of contradiction?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 11, 2013)

MoonMoon said:


> But.. as any pkmn player knows - Fire type can't be BRN (burned)... (just like poison type cant be PSN etc.) .. Isn't that some kind of contradiction?



How is it a contradiction?


----------



## Kazooie (Oct 11, 2013)

Came up with "kazooie" because:

*I wanted a username distinct from my "main" handle
*Kazooie is un-google stalkable (I regret this now. Google stalking one's username rules)
*Banjo-Kazooie was a Good Game (also, the soundtrack is now for sale on bandcamp. Just sayin')


----------



## Wither (Oct 11, 2013)

MoonMoon said:


> But.. as any pkmn player knows - Fire type can't be BRN (burned)... (just like poison type cant be PSN etc.) .. Isn't that some kind of contradiction?



Contradiction to.....? Explain. 


BRN said:


> size=1]How do you pronounce it? Fuck knows[/size]


Br=ËˆbÉ™r (ex. when it's cold you say "brr, it's chilly". Homophones would be her, purr, murr, sir, and fur[at least in my accent, which is Western-American]) 
n= n (yeah. Just n. You know what a 'n' sounds like.) 
Brn=ËˆbÉ™rn (which is the same as "burn") 

I was bored. I actually looked through all the phonetics for the correct pronunciation, which, ironically, was the obvious answer. That was a waste of 20 minutes.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 11, 2013)

A long time ago, while really into Vocaloid, I invented Kitsune Kitsune, a fan vocaloid with no voice bank and a play on words in Japanese. Kitsune means Fox and Kitsu/Ne or Kitsu/Oto means Luck/Sound. Hachi means Bee and Eight and is an homage to Fox Eight, the most awesome short story ever, as well as a reference to Tegamibachi  (Letter Bee) an amazing manga and anime. So... Kitsune Hachi. Ricecake comes from an old Username of mine, and also it sounds adorable as fuck.

Gwashi Gande is referrential to where my fursona originated, in North America near an old Indian Preservation. It is Eastern Shoshone for "Tail owner" or "devil", and this also refers to him becoming an evil wolf spirit born from hatred and death... so yeah. Oh and Shadow is referring to the Sonic character.

I have two Fursonas btw.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 12, 2013)

My fursona is named after the ice lolly Calippo, shortened to Cali.

Her middle name is 'Isto' so that, along with her first name, sounds like Callisto. So she's kind of named after two things.


----------



## nonconformist (Oct 12, 2013)

Max is already my chosen name IRL, and 'Max the squirrel' just sounds pretty good. Like, I'm Max. I'm a squirrel.


----------



## Miirak (Oct 16, 2013)

I came up with my name working on a D&D story with my buddies.  The full name of my character is Miirak Lokvorsu of the Somnaga species (anthro wolf).


----------



## Riho (Oct 17, 2013)

It popped into my head like a large bullet.
Except the bullet had a knot. Because furries.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 17, 2013)

I invented a language.

Yes, I /invented a language/ just to have a cool name.

That's just what I do.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 17, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> I invented a language.
> 
> Yes, I /invented a language/ just to have a cool name.
> 
> That's just what I do.



Swenlarsa kata jio buersaca!
[Svehn-lahr-zah kah-tah zhyoh bwehr-sah-chaw!]
[Do/Make that(action) I also!]
[I do that as well!]


----------



## Foxtrot Apocalyptia (Oct 17, 2013)

Asked Jeeves.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Oct 19, 2013)

Im a mutt and I draw smutt! =D


----------



## MadamGlitch (Oct 25, 2013)

I came up with my furry name after a bit of thinking. I was wanting to have my furry name to include something about glitches because I like glitches, especially glitches in the pokemon glitches. I went through a few furry names, but finally settled on Madam Glitch after some thought.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2013)

I just thought it sounded cool and original! xD 
I didn't know what Tesla meant until later. Nevertheless, I still like it.


----------



## Athyr (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm a huge ancient Egypt buff and I was looking up different different names for Hathor the cow goddess of fertility and protection but then I saw Athyr mixed in with all the Egyptian names and it looked cool, looks even cooler in glyphs.

I'm also a little obsessed with cows...a little...maybe more than a little but still. it's cool.


----------



## Saga (Oct 25, 2013)

I dont have a fursona because i'm not really a furry anymore, like my furry levels have dropped tenfold since I joined. But Saga came because the original name sucked and saga was a friends' graffiti name once upon a time. I want to get it changed soon though because if he get nailed I could be accused of writing all his shit, especially since I've revealed so much about myself on here.
Not an admission to guilt


----------



## ZenModeMango (Oct 25, 2013)

My name is Baxter Alexander Nimh, or Bax for short. I've always loved the name Baxter, and Alexander. And my last name, Nimh, was in reference to my favourite movie of all time, The Secret of NIMH.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 26, 2013)

My fursona name and username for here are not the same.  I chose dawgz for my userid to separate this forum from the more "mainstream" forums I frequent, as at the time I was still to some extend hiding from myself when I originally signed up here.  My fursona name is the ubiquitous "wolfman" as the name was given to me by several co-workers back when I actually had a wolfdog.  If you know me well enough, then wolfie works fine as well.    Since what I have planned for fursuits will inevitably be two highly different personalities, they'll inevitably have their own names once they come to be.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Oct 26, 2013)

Well if MLP-oc's count then, it came from my like of industrial machinery and the fact I don't get much sleep. It's basicly became the main username i use.


----------



## Zag (Oct 26, 2013)

It took me forever to come up with my Fursona name. So I think this is a cool thread idea. My Fursona's name is Zag. And it is (was) my initials sort of. "AGN" were my initials and then one day I thought well why not turn the "N" on it's side and make it a "Z" Then putting it at the front of the "AG" made since and there you have it my Fursona name. Zag :3


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

My sona has two names, one is Allan el Packer and the other is Hua-Suri. The second one is his tribal name.


----------



## SamanthaHOATH (Nov 3, 2013)

Simple. Samantha is my favorite name :3


----------



## klownykritter618 (Nov 7, 2013)

I got my OC's name Thia as I was looking for a strong Greek name. My Greek friend even thought Thia would be perfect, it means Goddess or Divine One


----------



## Alitis Lupus (Nov 7, 2013)

My fursona got his name from the way scientists use latin and 2 words to name species, so winged wolf in latin is alitis lupus. Also it sounded like it could actually be a name, without sounding weird or being hard to pronounce.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 7, 2013)

i use my real name, noah nordstrom. (im trusting you all that i wont get raped owo )


----------



## Aleu (Nov 7, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i use my real name, noah nordstrom. (*im trusting you all that i wont get raped owo* )



Get over yourself. You're not worth it.


----------



## Machine (Nov 7, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> (im trusting you all that i wont get raped owo )


Quite an unwise decision.


----------



## DrGravitas (Nov 7, 2013)

I was reading Wikipedia when I came across a word I had to actually look up: gravitas. There was the exact same thought/feeling that you get when you hear somebody call your name: "that's me!" Gravitas seemed like the perfect username to carry across sites. Well, almost perfect. It was lacking something. Admittedly, I can be a bit too serious all too often, but when I'm not I wrap my absurd humor around that general personality trait and act _ridiculously_ serious. So, I took "Dr" from what was then my current username-which-shall-not-be-named-here and added it to my new found name. Dr. Gravitas: a playfully absurd Mr. Serious.

It didn't become my furry name until a while later, when I used it as my name in Spore. At the start I had no problems with furry stuff, but wasn't really interested in it either. After quite some time on Spore, my username had slowly accumulated bits of background, development, and characterization when I began to look back at all the stuff I developed and realized all of my, and the character's, favorite things revolved around civilizations of anthropomorphic Foxes. With that realization, I granted my name literal form in the shape of one such creation.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Nov 7, 2013)

NoahGryphon said:


> i use my real name, noah nordstrom. (im trusting you all that i wont get raped owo )



Don't worry. I won't rape you... After all, it's not rape if you like it. :V


----------



## Suka (Nov 7, 2013)

I wanted to go with a Inuit name since my fursona is part husky, so I started looking at Inuit names and words. I liked how Suka sounded and it means fast and I like to go fast so I went with it.


----------



## Aettious (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't really know how I came up with mine, I guess I just started putting letters together and then after a couple iterations I came up with Aettious.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 8, 2013)

Aettious said:


> I don't really know how I came up with mine, I guess I just started putting letters together and then after a couple iterations I came up with Aettious.


How is it pronounced? Could you spell it phonetically for me?


----------



## Aettious (Nov 8, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> How is it pronounced? Could you spell it phonetically for me?



At-shi-us
or at least that is how I pronounce it, I guess the phonetic spelling would be Atshius?


----------



## Antronach (Nov 8, 2013)

I misspelled the golem things from Elder Scrolls cause I was playing Skyrim a lot at the time and I needed a name for an alt account so I could ban evade on another forum. :/


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2013)

My sona's name is actually Shikkon. 

Like the Shikkon Jewel/shards from Inu-Yasha. I always loved that plot element. The anime? Not so much...


----------



## MochiElZorro (Nov 8, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> My sona's name is actually Shikkon.
> 
> Like the Shikkon Jewel/shards from Inu-Yasha. I always loved that plot element. The anime? Not so much...



You mean the Shikon no Tama (Regal Stone of Four Souls)? Cause if you spelled it Shikkon instead of Shikon on his birth certificate, you done messed it up... But anyways, I've never seen much appeal in naming someone after a work of fiction. Original names are far better IMO...

Though I agree, the jewel is FAR more interesting than the actual anime.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 9, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> You mean the Shikon no Tama (Regal Stone of Four Souls)? Cause if you spelled it Shikkon instead of Shikon on his birth certificate, you done messed it up... But anyways, I've never seen much appeal in naming someone after a work of fiction. Original names are far better IMO...
> 
> Though I agree, the jewel is FAR more interesting than the actual anime.



XP I switched the letters up a bit to be different, and to be honest...I really don't take my fursona that seriously. He's just an avi for me in the fandom. Although, I love a good homage every now and again.


----------



## Turnbull (Nov 11, 2013)

I went to fakenamegenerator.com (as I do for most of my characters) and got "Scott Turnbull." It seemed too on the nose not to use.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 11, 2013)

Well the first name is John like in real life, cause honestly it's who I want to be. Ears, tail, and all, as strange as most people believe it to be. And the Shadowblade last name is tied into the comic I keep on trying to make. I'm not going to bore you all with it so if you really want to know that part just PM me and I'll talk your ears off, uh... type your eyes off?


----------



## Dover (Nov 11, 2013)

In high school, I had people start calling me Duke because I liked it, don't like my birth name, so I killed my fursona with the same name. (Also it was way to common) right now i don't have a fursona anymore, just characters. My main one will be Dovereign when I create a new 'sona. 
pronounced Dover-Rain. Not Dove-Rain -w- basically one letter change from the word Sovereign which ain't Sove-Rain.

Dover is a sea town in the UK, I love port cities and all things nautical. Its also a very uncommon name meaning water, simple and sounds good.


----------



## mahoumaru (Nov 12, 2013)

I decided on Maru ZÃ©hn because I was told it means "red Pills" in two different languages. I'm not sure it really does or translates right but it stuck and I really enjoyed the ring to it!


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 13, 2013)

Suka said:


> I wanted to go with a Inuit name since my fursona is part husky, so I started looking at Inuit names and words. I liked how Suka sounded and it means fast and I like to go fast so I went with it.


FUN FACT! suka means "dirty slut" in lithuanian.
 the more you know!


----------



## IAN (Nov 13, 2013)

My real first name is also Ian, as is my 'sona. Talk about true creativity. >.>


However,  in regards to my fursona's full name, Ian Amarena, Amarena being an  Italian cherry. I have partial Italian descent, and my fursona is Cherry  colored. I'd say it fits. :3


----------



## Biscotti (Nov 14, 2013)

All of my characters are named after foods! I got inspired to do this after playing Solatorobo u v u


----------



## KinkSlinks (Nov 14, 2013)

Well Michie the Cyborg (dragon/lion hybrid) got his name from the fact that he's 1/2 machine hence being a cyborg, and 'Mechie' is just a cute version of Mech.  

Doom got his name because he's a he'll hound and he's an all around baddass, like the game doom. 

Phayzer got his name from when I was playing with a lazer pointer and I just thought about words that rhymed and Phayzer was one of them. 

Twitchy got his name because I always drink energy drinks therefore I get very twitchy sometimes. He's still in development.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 14, 2013)

Same name I use almost everywhere on the internet. Which is probably stupid actually, it'll *definitely* come back to bite me in the ass sooner or later. Anyway, originated from a character I had in WoW named 'Xevonarin' way back when (you know, when the game wasn't terrible) and since then all the names I use are based on that.


----------



## HallowLight (Nov 14, 2013)

Itâ€™s kind of a long reason why I made mine fursona Hallow Light is kind of a long one. First off I made her name Hallow Necro Light. Hallow is short for Halloween but Hallow is also my magick name. I also like Halloween since itâ€™s the one holiday that I love since the leaves are changing and you can walk in the woods bare foot without freezing and I can by a lot of the stuff that I like. I chose Necro for the middle name because she looks like the small black skull beads that I collect. I could change her middle name though. Her last name is Light cause when it gets pitch black her eyes and her tail glow a small amount of light.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 15, 2013)

This has been my username since 2003.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't know if I said this before.... Probably. Will say again.

Way back when my Fursona was called Leonis. But people thought my furry fursona species was a lion, which it's not. Or they'd call me "Leo" which wasn't the nickname, either.

So I took an older online name, Lee (as in Bruce Lee), and added the crazy because of the strange comments I make online at times.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Three names.

L,Garrou: I just liked the sound of it. He's a cat, not a wolf.
Spikey2k - Spikey2k2: From 1999 when the world was about to end. Actually reads Spike Y2K, evolved to Spikey.
Janos Audron: The oldest vampire from The Legacy of Kain video games.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 16, 2013)

I stole the name "Aetius" from wikipedia.


----------



## drakono (Nov 18, 2013)

Mine is the Lojban word for dragon with a bit sliced off the beginning cos I thought it looked ugly.


----------



## Lizzehh (Nov 18, 2013)

My 'sona's name is Zed. The "word" for the letter Z. and my username around most places on the internet is Lizzehh (or some variation of it), so I thought it worked! It's also not gender specific, which is awesoooooome.

(I have a pair of furry characters named Monos and Chronos, who are bull terrier brothers, one's mostly black colored, and the other is mostly white colored. Bet you can't guess how they got their names!)


----------



## Varieth (Nov 18, 2013)

When I was trying to think of a name for my fursona I just couldn't do it. My interests were wide spread as well as what I thought of my inner bear. But being the fan of old English I was it clicked in: Varied interests, so I'll make my name Varieth (a 3rd person archaic form of vary in case anyone was wondering lol). Nerdy of me but what can I say. I loved the word and stuck with it.


----------



## Jonchen (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, my full fursona name is Jonchen Mezza Aakeli Ajho (I use German orthography)
Firstly, I found Mezza. I' ve taken it from my book about music which I used to read when I was a kid. It was short poem about voices and there was drawn fox for Mezzo-soprano. I had fox and I've named her Mezza.
Then I have decided that it is good enough for character to have surname. I was fond of Naruto, so I use japanese words Ai(love) and ho(fire). Also I love Redwall books and I wanted surname I can cry during the battle. Aiho is really "cryable". So, I has character named Mezza Aiho.
Year or two later, I thought that name is not very interesting an were searching for another one when I had a dream, when I have seen some different names. It was ÐÐ°ÐºÐµÐ»Ð¸ (Aakeli) written on sheet of paper, I remember it very well. And Ð™Ð¾Ð½Ñ…ÐµÐ½ (Yonhen), but Idon't really sure I remember it right. 
Well, the name in Russian was done. Ð™Ð¾Ð½Ñ…ÐµÐ½ ÐœÐµÑ†Ñ†Ð° ÐÐ°ÐºÐµÐ»Ð¸ ÐÐ¹Ñ…Ð¾.
I had to write it in English. I could use transliteration and write it as Yonhen Mezza Aakeli Aiho. But it is a li-i-ittle problem. I mean first name. Becouse Yonhen means (in other words) that domestic bird who can lay eggs. It is not good enough to have 'sona with such name. So I decided to use another spelling. I learn German so...
Now my 'sona is Jonchen Mezza Aakeli Ajho


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 20, 2013)

All the character names I use are just creative random words that attempt to sound "right".

Example elf name: Elrandius Forestwind
Example orc name: Grongtarg the Unchained

Just came up with those names on the spot. If you google either you'll find no search results. With furry names I likewise try to come up with a scheme... for a softer character I would use lots of "L", "E", "R", etc, type of letters that have a soft sound. For a more savage character I'd emphasize "K", "X", "Z", etc. If it is an important character, I'll refine the name through google to find a unique one... but that normally required a longer name. For lesser characters I'll settle for something more generic. I feel a name is very important, and it completely depends on the context. A modern furry setting I could see common names like Chris, Jen, Ryan, etc, being quite useful... a fantasy setting I can see titles for names, or compound word surnames. Science fiction settings can incorporate numbers and scientific titles, etc...

I have a specific fox fursona I really identify with, but I love to create different characters that represent different aspects of my personality and/or concepts I'd like to explore further. Developing solid realistic (realistic within the context of the character's setting) characters with strengths and flaws is something I pride myself in. Furthermore I like to design worlds, which when it applies to races and nations and the like, is just a collective form of characterization that allows me to weave commonality between characters, and makes it much easier to create a persona (or fursona).

I mean if we already establish what an elf is, it becomes much easier to create an elf character. If you have say an anthropomorphic owl, it is a lot harder to create a character, as unless you are using an established archetype, you have to create both the character and the character's race, setting, etc, to make it work.


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 25, 2013)

*My Fursona: *
"Alpine"  ... I guess I came up with this after thinking along the general lines of the back country.  I hike a lot and even named my dog after a mountain.  So it just felt right to name a character along the lines of what I love.  It also went along well with his species, an arctic-ice wolf.

*My Online Name: *
"Sierra" ... not really a fursona name but it's what everyone calls me, which is rather funny... you know that line from Indiana Jones about being named after the dog??  Well... I'm "named" after the cat ^~^  Wasn't my idea... just the nickname friends started using, and it just stuck.

*OC's:*
"Shiego" ...again not a fursona, just a character that represent me in my story.  I was shooting for a Spanish base and decided on Diego... but decided against using the 'D' since it made it sound too close to another characters name. (( He's the wolf in my sig.))

AND finally "Ciri" ... a female OC that is named after the Dog Star... with my own twist... XD


----------



## NeoVerona (Nov 25, 2013)

My fusrona name is Verona. To be honest, I don't like my name, and every online thing I sign up for, (sites and forums) I used NeoVerona. 

It's just a name I really want for myself.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2013)

NeoVerona said:


> My fusrona name is Verona. To be honest, I don't like my name, and every online thing I sign up for, (sites and forums) I used NeoVerona.
> 
> It's just a name I really want for myself.



Hey you know your text?

It's all purple...


----------



## NeoVerona (Nov 25, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Hey you know your text?
> 
> It's all purple...



I know D: 

It's a habit I picked up from posting in another forum I admin in. I hope it's not bothersome to people...


----------



## lukefrost (Nov 27, 2013)

Luke came from the series Professor Layton but it's so generic so I thought about ways to differntiate it.  Lucerne was a word I learned in middle school and it has to do with rare furs (kinda anti-furry but ya know) and frost just sounded really nice.  Luke Frost kinda has a nice ring so I went with that


----------



## NotWhatIMeant (Nov 27, 2013)

Personified Hybrid for the Analytic of Experimentation on Local Observational Sentience
P.H.A.E.L.O.S


----------



## Misomie (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I'm just going to stick with Leora. 

However, I just got a new name idea and I think I'm going to run with it. Martifur. I saw the word Martyr and I thought of how most new furries act like one and well... Martifur was born. He shall act just like most newer furs. Oh man. I'm sorry for what I'm about to create, but I can't help it. He'll be just too fun not to, ya know? X3


----------



## Leo McDowd (Nov 27, 2013)

My name is Leo McDowd.

I've had other names in the past, which were either unoriginal, uninspiring or too complex to remember. This name came to me in a dream one night, and I woke up later, wrote it down and was happy with it.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 28, 2013)

NeoVerona said:


> I know D:
> 
> It's a habit I picked up from posting in another forum I admin in. I hope it's not bothersome to people...



Naaww. You do it in a shade that isn't entirely obnoxious.

Although around here people would prefer black, as it is the same color as their souls.

Black and rainbows.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 28, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Although around here people would prefer black, as it is the same color as their souls.
> 
> Black and rainbows.



hOW DID YOU KNOW??? D:


----------



## speedactyl (Nov 28, 2013)

funny the name chosen wasn't even a furry to begin with. Speedactyl was a merge of two words and started when I got into the RC hobby forum. I pick this name as a reference to where I want to be later on.
 guess currently on Airframe fabrication. then later the construction of the RC Aircraft that finally bare the same name , this became some what a became a signature on the field , its only fitting a character should follow the concept 

its like crossing over from two completely different hobbies. since I do bird like Aircraft it could be counted as a furry in some sense.

.... well this explains it
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Speedactyl-Refs-395104883


----------



## Sar (Nov 28, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Naaww. You do it in a shade that isn't entirely obnoxious.
> 
> Although around here people would prefer black, as it is the same color as their souls.
> 
> Black and rainbows.



and some people have no souls, that is why you need to highlight their text.


----------



## Rat Balls (Dec 2, 2013)

my favorite uncle has a cat named fat balls, and he used to have a rat whose name i always forgot, so i just called him rat balls, although come to think of it he may not have really had a name???? i don't know
so yeah when i was coming up w/sona names i decided that until i thought of something better i'd just be rat balls, cause hey uncle mike is rad and it's fun to pretend balls didn't get fed to carebear the monitor lizard. it kind of stuck. probably cause all the suggestions i got were annoying


----------



## Explolguy (Dec 2, 2013)

Recently made a fursona and its name is just my middle name because I couldn't think of a goddamn thing. Name obviously subject to change.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 2, 2013)

I cut a bunch of animals up and stitched their body parts together then foolishly sold the design to Lauren Faust. True story.


----------



## Icky (Dec 2, 2013)

I decided not to lie to anyone about my true furfag self.


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 4, 2013)

Kit Bash I guess 





Toshabi said:


> I cut a bunch of animals up and stitched their  body parts together then foolishly sold the design to Lauren Faust. True  story.


----------



## Mint Chip (Dec 4, 2013)

Ah well..
In Early 2011 I believe I created a character I planned to actually keep as my fursona. (I had been fursona hopping since.. 2006)
So I created this little cutie - whom had no name. The longer I looked at her and couldn't think of a proper name the more annoyed I became. 
I jokingly told my friend I'd name her Mint Chip is I couldn't think of anything else. And not because I couldn't think of something better, but because it dawned on me that that was what I wanted her name to be, Mint Chip has been with me since 2010. c: And yes, my fursona's name is fully Mint Chocolate Chip (it amuses me so much).


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm a pretentious snoot :V, so I named my character Calemeyr, which rougly means "He who illuminates all" in Hebrew (Caf-lamed means all, Meir (meyr) means he who illuminates). And, his last name is even more pretentious, "Hesediel", an alternate name for Zadkiel, one of the archangels. He is supposedly the angel who stopped Isaac from killing his son in the Bible (more importantly the cadence of Hesediel works with the first name). Zadkiel means "righteousness of God"; the angel represents mercy and freedom. Hesediel means "Love of God"; Chesed is the Sephirot representing "love" or "kindness". So, the full name could be translated to: "He who illuminates all under the righteousness and love of God".
The other name is Marcus Lucian Valerius, which sounded interesting, too. As did "Stormchaser" because if George Lucas can do it, so can I.
Calemeyr can also mean "peaceful air" from Calem or Callum, meaning dove or follower of St Columbus, and Eyr meaning air in Chaucer's time.
So yes, I'm going deep into Talmudic mysticism like Hideaki Anno. Let's hope I don't run out of money...

Now, I am allowed to use weird names because there's a lot of other characters in my character's world that have interesting names. As for the Anno-esque stuff? Dunno. I'm agnostic and don't believe in super spiritual "Jesus appearing in guacamole" stuff. What does it mean??? I don't know, maybe it's physics at the university. I think she's blinded me with science.


----------



## Seff9000 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think I was drunk when I came up with my name...


----------



## Kofi Adofo (Dec 5, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Black and rainbows.



So how do I get the rainbow font? I mean if you guys prefer it, it should be a standard option.


----------



## Pine (Dec 5, 2013)

My best friend's dad thought I was Hawaiian, so my nickname while growing up was Pineapple. I applied my nickname to my net-handle, and being Filipino I'd usually go as Pinoy for short, which turned into Pine, which turned into my furry name.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2013)

Pine said:


> My best friend's dad thought I was Hawaiian, so my nickname while growing up was Pineapple. I applied my nickname to my net-handle, and being Filipino I'd usually go as Pinoy for short, which turned into Pine, which turned into my furry name.


I was actually interested in your name and its origin.Now I know


----------



## ElderberrySeasponge (Dec 5, 2013)

I thought Keeler was the leader singer of my favorite band's middle name for the longest time, and I liked the way it sounded, so I went for it. Turns out it's actually Unis ._. but Keeler sounds nicer.


----------



## Newol Fate (Dec 5, 2013)

... One of the first RP communities I ever joined had a Chatango instead of a Cbox, and so, sucking at names, I simply put down the name of my favorite place in the world, AT THE TIME, that has changed sense. New Orlands. I wanted it to be short and simple, so I went with NewOL. Later, I made a character there with that name, as it was a tradition to have a character who shared your namesake. And at some point, Newol quit being just a character and became my fursona.


----------



## Symlus (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm terrible at names. Leviathan was taken. I -> 1. Lev1athan not taken. Been my alias since. It has been seen in multiple forms, ranging from Leviathan to L3V14TH4N. The last one was more of a joke.


----------



## Stargazer_Handypaws (Dec 5, 2013)

Strangely enough, I came up with it while playing WolfQuest, with friends, named my wolf Stargazer, and somebody said I had handy paws, so it kind of stuck. Oh and the fact that everybody in real life calls me Star instead of my real name xD


----------



## iammattqxo (Dec 6, 2013)

My fursona is named Philipo and is a wolf.  I named it after my grandfather and it is a wolf because my grandfather was so close with all his family and family always came before anything no matter what.


----------



## Timburwolfe (Dec 6, 2013)

My furry name, Spur, means darkness/shadows in German, which is one of my favorite languages. I use a lot of German in my character names for that purpose, and have created some interesting people. I chose Spur because my wolf character has black fur and grey swirl markings. I suppose the name was fitting...


----------



## Outcast (Dec 8, 2013)

It is blatantly obvious, and depressing.

Good thing I'm not alone. [Ha]Joke[Ha]


----------



## Arakados (Dec 9, 2013)

I used creativity :/


----------



## Zraxi (Dec 9, 2013)

I literally was pounding on my keyboard randomly while IMing my boyfriend and I thought, "wow, that looks kind of pretty...... I think I'll name that purple raccoon I have Zraxi."


----------



## emojikatatane (Dec 9, 2013)

Really unoriginal, but, my name is Jason. So... Jason the Shark/Dragon.


----------



## MarsupialRogue (Dec 9, 2013)

I couldn't think of a good username for Xbox Live, so I asked for one to be randomly generated. One of the choices was "MarsupialRogue" and I liked how it sounded, so I kept it. Now it's my handle.


----------



## dialup (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh god mine is so lame. Her name is Libitina, but goes by Libby for short. The name Libitina is the ancient Roman goddess of funerals and death. I'm a funeral director/embalmer in training, so of course my fursona, being a fuzzy me, is too. 

Plus there's no other names with similar meanings that you can make cute nicknames out of.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 10, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I'm terrible at names. Leviathan was taken. I -> 1. Lev1athan not taken. Been my alias since. It has been seen in multiple forms, ranging from Leviathan to L3V14TH4N. The last one was more of a joke.


Yay for l33t speak when in a bind! 

I've always liked the idea of having a name that sums me up well... And I'm terrible at all things, so why not "Slipshod"? ^^;;


----------



## Enviious (Dec 10, 2013)

People call me Vii, So I just lazily took that and made it my Fursona's name XD


----------



## Rakkit (Dec 11, 2013)

Well over the years I've actually came up with quite a few nicknames and fursonas but this one seemed to fit the most, so over the summer I decided to stick with Rakkit and who I've become. I mean I've always loved music, get on a drum set, grab a bass or guitar and make some noise.  The name just popped into mind, plenty other names seemed to be taken or well known already, so jumble a letter throw in one over there and there ya go! Typical yes, but hey how many rakkits do you know?


----------



## kolae (Dec 11, 2013)

I've always liked words or names with 'ae' next to each other. I wanted a brand new, easy to recognize name, and Kolae was born.

Unfortunately I found out Kolae is a small clothing company, as well as Hawaiian slang for an outside dog (?). Not too worried though, I like the name.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 11, 2013)

*Enfys Ellezard* :  His "original" design was a complete rip-off from 12tails Chameleon, but with badly drawn scales and rainbow hair (Because I was addicted to Robot Unicorn at that time and rainbow and shit). Enfys = Welsh for Rainbow. He took a complete redesign into the current cocky androgynous purple lizard but I still kept the name anyway. Ellezard was later slapped in because I needed a last name and Ellezard goes well with it (also lizard).

*Zeitzbach* : Was playing Knights in the Nightmare and this pops up as a name for the cemetery stage. No one uses it so I might as well do.


----------



## Zevan (Dec 11, 2013)

I got my name from combining the first letter of my first name on to my middle name. It serves as a unique and odd nickname but it stuck to me and grew on me, like how a fungus or moss grows on a tree if damp enough.


----------



## Haystack (Dec 11, 2013)

Jake Ralph/Jackie Rae Caldoon, aka Haystack.

Haystack -- from Stephen King's _IT_ -- pro-wrestling-inspired nickname of my favorite character, Ben Hanscom.

(male)
Jake -- cousin's very sweet-natured Rottweiler. aka "the pony with teeth".
Ralph -- from Ralph Dale Earnhardt, Sr.  (also known as "Ironhead", "The Man in Black", and "The Intimidator", [in]famous NASCAR racer)

(female)
Jackie -- from Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, President John F. Kennedy's wife.
Rae -- homage to a favorite uncle, though spelled a bit differently... also tongue-in-cheek fun-poking at Dixie-style double first names
(e.g. Bobbie Sue, Billy Ray, etc.)

Caldoon -- faux-Scots/Irish surname, rhyming with the real name of Haystack(s) Calhoun, a big, fat, immensely-strong real-life pro wrestling competitor

also:  J.R. -- homage to J.R. Ewing in the TV series "Dallas"

-----

also also:  
Xenia Maria Samos (first name is pronounced "cass-een-ya" and is Greek for "hospitality") -- beaver gal; 
initials "XMS" are a reference to early-PC eXtended Memory Specification.

Russell Grey Caldoon (R-Gray, from the RayStorm/RayCrisis series of shoot-'em-ups; he's also a weather-tech/magic specialist)

Alice Katherine Reisz (aka Licorice), a black-furred, skinny Dyer Mouse...
and Deanne Victoria Reisz (aka Divinity), a white-furred, tubby sister to Licorice... both named after candies.


----------



## Terror-Run (Dec 11, 2013)

Both my names, Terror-run as my username on FA and Nova as my sona name are from WoW -_- 
I didn't realize at the time, and thought I was awfully clever, but Terror-Run is the name of a small strip of where the raptors in southern barrens used to roam, and I spent a lot of time there stealing eggs, feathers and stolen gold from them. 
Nova is a penguin with something for the stars, so I guess it's kiiinda original? Like the nova in the star exploding thingy, that was until I named her first name "frost", and realized she is basically the frost nova attack I used to spam on my mage. That game got the better of me xD but 7 years of it can do that.


----------



## Haystack (Dec 11, 2013)

septango said:


> septango was a spelling error (whoda guessed?) that stuck, I really don't even like it



necro attack gogogo

I have a character "Elixaneth" (Elix for short) who came about when I spazzed out tryin' to type "Elizabeth".


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 11, 2013)

My handle came from me liking extinct critters with cool-sounding names. I was also particularly fond of an episode of the (fairly ridiculous) show Primeval that had a gorgonops in it. 

Once upon a time I went by "Ruggy" and named my fursona such. It mutated from the super-original "Wolfdog" (which my friends complained was difficult to turn into a cute diminutive nickname) to "Wolfrug" and eventually to Ruggy. It's still kind of a nickname of mine among that group of friends, but for whatever reason I went with gorgonops on FA.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 11, 2013)

Always had my char from since I was a kid. Tho he really had no name.
Then I played a bought a game(sometimes in the 90s), and there was a dragon char in that game named Bleu.

So I really liked that char, and name and used it as well.
I also loved looking at the stars, and Stargazer was added to it as well.
I know its kind of funny my char is named Bleu tho Stargazer is first.

I did not take anything from that char unto mine besides the name.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 11, 2013)

I was drunk and watched some Stephen Hawking shows about black holes and the high energy disks emiting bright light near the event horizon in a quasar.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 12, 2013)

Isra is shortened for israfel, the angel who sounds the horn to alert everyone that the apocalypse has come. Issy is her nickname, given to her by lovely friends.
Allen is the name of my other fursona, he's an alpaca and I was just feeling original enough to give him a name that began with and "A" as well. =P He is an ancient reincarnation of his past self and that dude's name is Hua-suri.


Aaaaaaaaand then there's my username, which just means "hoof" in Welsh.


----------



## BlitheDragon (Dec 12, 2013)

My username is BlitheDragon and Blithe means Happy. My sona's name is Jovi short for jovial, another word for happy. :3


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 12, 2013)

BlitheDragon said:


> My username is BlitheDragon and Blithe means Happy. My sona's name is Jovi short for jovial, another word for happy. :3


Haha, when I saw your name I read it as Bli the Dragon.


----------



## BlitheDragon (Dec 12, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Haha, when I saw your name I read it as Bli the Dragon.



Don't worry- you wouldn't be the first. XD


----------



## Student (Dec 12, 2013)

My character's full name is Fisher Wilcoxon, and his nickname is "Student."

All of these names are homages to famous statisticians who came up with inferential techniques: Ronald Fisher pioneered the technique of Analysis of Variance (ANOVA); Frank Wilcoxon came up with the Wilcoxon signed-rank test; and William Gosset (who published under the pen name Student) developed the famous t-test.

Why statisticians? I'm a graduate student in clinical psychology, and using statistics is a big part of my every day life. Psychology is the scientific study of human behavior, and statistics is the language of quantitative scientific research. This endeavor is part of who I am, so naturally it is also part of my furry persona...

... That and I'm an insufferable nerd.


----------



## Swoocerini (Dec 14, 2013)

If you've ever watched The Misadventures of Skooks by OrpheousFTW, you'll understand. If not, there's a part where Shaggy says "Watch me swooce right in", which I stole and added 'rini' to create 'Swoocerini'.


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Dec 14, 2013)

From my roleplay account on tumblr. I just used my Bug Sona's name I guess ? 

It was a play on Giga Bowser and King Cybug.


----------



## ShadowFoxLovesSelfies (Jun 3, 2014)

I came up with my nane, ShadowFox, because I like both dark stuff and foxes. I also got this from a Name Generator to give my brain a little speed (hey, we all have Monday brain, don't we?) I also got it because of my hair color. I have black hair, black is the color of shadows, yadayadayada.


----------



## Deep Blu Issy (Jun 3, 2014)

Mine is something water related + my nickname.


----------



## Auramaru (Jun 3, 2014)

I was trying to create an account for some game and all of my go-to-names were taken, I watched an anime at some point in time and decided I would try the name of one of the characters... problem was, I couldn't remember the name.  So I went with "Auramau" (sounded about right).

(I found out much later on that the name I was trying to use was "Madarao")

My friends had NO FREAKING IDEA how to pronounce this new name, so I changed it to "Auramaru" (resolves the last syllable "mau" to two syllables "maru").

I usually go by "Aura", but some people pronounce the whole name, and then I tell them "fuck off, the name's Nick"


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 3, 2014)

After having Hikaru for 7 years I totally forgot how he got his name! I do remember how I used to spell it Hikyro. It was a unique spelling and I loved it, but then I found the Japanese name Hikaru which meant radiant and I loved it even more. His last name was going to be Orca, but then I discovered the Japanese term Okami and decided to go with that. Thus, resulting in Radiant Wolf (Hikaru Okami).


----------



## Gryxll (Jun 3, 2014)

This started out as a joke really.. I was creating a new username for Mumble and was trying to decide what name I could come up with that fit the role I was looking for the best. I was in awe that the name actually fit. "GryxllVanquisherofPoonani". Yes the village by the name of Poonani just outside the ravenous unforgiving lands of Krog could not stand before he who would become the vanquisher.
Good god was I inebriated that night!!


----------



## Grungecat (Jun 3, 2014)

Needed to encompass the dirty 90's in one word. Grunge fit the bill.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 5, 2014)

Oz is short for Ozzy, which is short for Ostrich
Back in my college days I had an unhealthy obsession with Ostriches.
When joining Xboxlive my gamertag became KingOstrich, and my friends eventually shortened it to Ozzy.
Soon after I got tired of people asking if I were Ozzy Osbourne, so I shortened it again to Oz. :3
(PS. My Fursona is not an Ostrich, but he is a burd.)
((Awzee is a play on the name Ozzy, which I use in places where Ozzy is already taken, so..everywhere))


----------



## mrShorttaildragon (Jun 7, 2014)

I came up with the last name, Shorttail, first, and made it partially because I knew I was going to get a tail at some point or another and didn't want to have a long tail that would drag around, so logically I would be a "shorttail". I then decided on the first name, Azumith (Azu), when I was figuring out my fursona's backstory. I decided he was once a sailing ship navigator and an azimuth is some thing used in navigation. I played the spelling, in part so I could get a nice sounding shorthand name, and got Azumith. Therefore: Azumith "Azu" Shorttail, the dragon. Oh and I also took Drake as an irl alias because dragon... logically...


----------



## RagehoundRaver (Jun 7, 2014)

My name on here is actually just my Twitter handle and proxy glover name...but it always seemed to fit...
My two characters 'Hellie' and 'Cupcake' were the names of two kandi masks I wear to festivals that grew on me and eventually inspired fursonas.


----------



## Morii (Jun 7, 2014)

It's the name of an OC that I've had since my childhood. I never used it  for anything, so I thought, why not use it for this site?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 9, 2014)

my sonas name is actually based on a moment based in a game. Shadow is the name of the main character i made, and the first point you have to escape being hunged by sneaking out of a castle. Thus shadow's in hiding. This coming from a game im making and i will share it with gou guys when its ready


----------



## Sylver (Jun 9, 2014)

I honestly can't remember, I think it just clicked when I went to make an account on furry websites.

I've requested a name change though, I'm hoping to have my name changed to Sylver (pronounced as silver), I just made it up and it felt right so I'm hoping to have it changed :3


----------



## kharonalpua (Jun 9, 2014)

Back in the early days of developing my fantasy world, I made up the first word for my wolfman species' central language: "kharon" means "hunter" and I added the title "alpha" because I saw myself as a pack leader. Later on, the language developed and a two part, descriptive name became standard, and the term "alpua", meaning "swift", replaced the "alpha" descriptor. I still hold onto a few "kharonalpha" accounts around the web, because I was too attached to the account to change the name...


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 9, 2014)

kharonalpua said:


> Back in the early days of developing my fantasy world, I made up the first word for my wolfman species' central language: "kharon" means "hunter" and I added the title "alpha" because I saw myself as a pack leader. Later on, the language developed and a two part, descriptive name became standard, and the term "alpua", meaning "swift", replaced the "alpha" descriptor. I still hold onto a few "kharonalpha" accounts around the web, because I was too attached to the account to change the name...



You say you were making some fantasy...im kinda curious as to what e.g. book, game?


----------



## KyryK (Jun 9, 2014)

My crow thingy's full name is Taras Kyryk. Kyryk was my family's surname about 100 years ago back when they were ukrainian peasants and Taras is a random ukrainian name that seemed to fit with Kyryk.

Of course now that i've become obsessed with Primus i'm seriously considering changing his name to Alowishus Devadander Abercrombie and altering his personality to fit the lyrics of this song:

[YT]bCf40wrpdlc[/YT]

:mrgreen:

If you're talking about my username it's the title of an old english folk tale about someone walking home at night and finding a group of talking black cats burying their king that tell him to notify the prince of the cats that his father is dead. Plus it sounds ridiculous out of context, how could i resist. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 9, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> My crow thingy's full name is Taras Kyryk. Kyryk was my family's surname about 100 years ago back when they were ukrainian peasants and Taras is a random ukrainian name that seemed to fit with Kyryk.
> 
> Of course now that i've become obsessed with Primus *i'm seriously considering changing his name to Alowishus Devadander Abercrombie* and altering his personality to fit the lyrics of this song:
> 
> ...



Best idea ever, fuck yes primus


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, Sepp is partially because my gandma called me that and partially because of this guy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josef_Allerberger

and Schneider was mostly just so I could be a badass with "SS" initials, and a somewhat dark self-mutilation reference.


----------



## KyryK (Jun 9, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Best idea ever, fuck yes primus


Ok, you've swayed me.

My sona's name is Mud. But call him Alowishus Devadander Abercrombie (that's long for Mud). :mrgreen:


----------



## kharonalpua (Jun 10, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> You say you were making some fantasy...im kinda curious as to what e.g. book, game?



It's still a work in progress. Probably the worlds will be shown in stories and possibly some animations, or at least still renders, as I further develop my skills. In this case, it was a "traditional fantasy" world that has become more of an industrial magipunk world. At present it's mostly reserved for private RP, either entirely in my head, or with me as the GM.


----------



## fizzypopfox (Jun 12, 2014)

I wanted something with an F that was fun, flirty, and short. Fizzy Pop is my favorite incense scent, and so I played with that for a while then decided to shorten my fursona name to Fizz.


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Jun 13, 2014)

I chose Winter because I was born in January, which is a winter month.


----------



## Vespula Vulgaris (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine is simple, but there's a story behind it. Last year, I was modelling cosplay on the internet as a Wasp Sorceress character I made up. I had seen an Episode of the new TMNT where the Turtles got stung by a mutant wasp. The episode was called "Parasitica", so I thought that should be my character's name. Then I decided it was ugly, so I decided to Google the scientific name for a wasp, and make that my character's name. That's how I ended up with Vespula Vulgaris, which is the scientific name for a common wasp, even though I am NOT a commoner! *Points to signature.*


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jun 15, 2014)

My fursona's name? He doesn't have one... To give him one would just be giving him more power over me than I am comfortable with right now. (Actually somewhat serious about that.)

As to Hybrid Persona, we're all part animalistic and part human. However, I find these two opposites sides of me stronger than other people find them inside themselves. Hence my name, Hybrid Persona. My avatars also always match this theme as well in some way.


----------



## Szop (Jun 15, 2014)

"Szop" is polish for raccoon, and considering my rich polish heritage, I thought it would be fitting.
Sure it's boring, but I was too lazy at the time to think of something more creative.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Jun 15, 2014)

The name I use here comes from me thinking about how the "old man in the tavern" gets their start in RPGs. I eventually figured that it's a mystical family order where you start out as "The kid in the pizza place" giving quests to Goonies type kid adventurers and work your way up as you get older. As for the name of my personal favorite character "James Burt", James is the name of my grandfather and Burt is the last name of the accused real life werewolf that my character is the *fictional* son of. I have other characters in my novel I identify with. One of my other characters has a last name that is Irish for "wolf king", since he's king of the Irish werewolves.
another of my characters is a cumiho (Korean kitsune) and her first name is Yun, which is Korean for "consent" since she's almost as much a slut as her uncle.


----------



## delphoxy (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't have a 'sona because I still view that as weeeeird.
Sly Keaton Tobias is my Steam username. Sly from Sly Cooper, Keaton from Majora's Mask, and Tobias from Tobi from Naruto.
Delphoxy happened during a week that my name was Delphox on Steam, and one of my internet friends ("fiancÃ©") called me Delphoxy. I liked it, so I stole it and claimed it as my own.
Also first post after lurking for a few weeks. GG me


----------



## Sabrebear (Jun 17, 2014)

Sabrebear is just a username; a modification of SabreMagus, my Steam thing.

Rumelis, my fursona's name, has a weird origin. At some point I learned that Rumelia was an antiquated country name in East Europe. Thinking about it in the halls of high school, I adapted Rumelis as a name from it, thinking I'd save it for a fantasy novel setting or a short story or something. It ended up being my fursona's name. I'm a fan of it because of how it rolls of the tongue, and because I've never seen it on google (i.e. it's pretty original).


----------



## LordMoonBiscuit (Jul 25, 2014)

My main sona's name is Proxy, because i thought it sounded cool . My user comes from me in my younger years when i was sitting in the car and thought that "Moon Biscuit" sounded cool, and i was in this rp thing where "Moon Biscuit" was my name and i became the Lord of something (i don't remember what). Now i just kinda use it for everything...

My steam is usually Javenchi where i combined "Java" and "DaVinchi", but right now it's "Finallu" which was when my friend misspelled "Finally"


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I looked through the internet to find the meaning of 'wolf' and 'night' in other languages, so her name will match my username. I ended up finding 'varg' and 'natt', so my fursonas name is Vanna, but I just call her Van, and I recently added the last name 'Nyx'


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 25, 2014)

Lucius because, er, that's me.  Felix because I'm lucky.


Has nothing to do with Felix the Cat, or cats in general.  I'm more of an hyena.


----------



## BC_Gracie (Jul 25, 2014)

My fursona's full name is Grace Bordeaux Collier. She's a Border Collie. I like puns. The first name, Gracie, came from a friend's pet, who was also a BC, and who was my favorite dog ever. She passed a few years back, but to remember her I named my fursona after her.


----------



## Kocyra (Jul 27, 2014)

I saw the name on someone's phone, Kyocera and I liked it so I made a spin on it and its Kocyra, I'm still not sure how its pronouned, Some say, Cario-Seer-ah, Koh-Seer-ah, kock-year-ah, Kock-seer-ah Whatever XD So if people have issues I just ask them to call me Kacy


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 27, 2014)

Ugrofinnish and baltic mythology.


----------



## nereza (Jul 27, 2014)

My username started off on gaiaonline back in the early 2000s I used a translator to find a name that that worked for me originally the translated name was  nerezza meaning darkness in Italian but I modified it to make it work on the site and Long story short that has been my alias online ever since. 
My persona went under the alias and some time latter my fursona did as well.


----------



## Rhyane (Jul 27, 2014)

It is a internet username of mine that was spawned from the World of Warcraft random name generator, and is my name and many of my online accounts and personalities.


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 27, 2014)

Valthera was an original name, and Valthero is the son of Valthera and Victoza, so I named him Valthero because I recalled in Spanish class that -a is feminine and -o is masculine. I have to think that one of my old Minecraft friends I haven't seen in over a year, Valthero, had to have been involved in unconsciously, since I remembered him when I thought up Valthera's name.


----------



## Grayarm (Jul 27, 2014)

An interesting thread. Very well. The first name, Grayarm, came from my apparent age (gray for an old wolf); and the last name, Silverfang, came from an allegorical "origin story," where I bit the hand off a hunter that happened to be wielding a silver blade.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 27, 2014)

I feel like I posted here already.

"Jared Meadows" -- First name, I actually lifted from Jared Carthalion of Magic: the Gathering, or at least, this seems to be the earliest incarnation I can think of hearing and liking / digging the name, how it 'looked', how it sounded, etc. There may have actually been a second instance that really brought this memory up again, and led to me running with it, but I also know I was trying to feel out some variation of Gerrard Capashen (also MTG, yeah, I know) at some point, and they are similar sounding, but... that's where it goes.

As for the last name, which is primarily for story / fiction purposes (whichever), I think I was reading a lesson of some sort on how to name characters, and that a starting point for last names was something to identify the character with or that could be related to them, which for the current writing draft I was doing... started and ended in a meadow, for the character (who was nameless until "his end" or "that iteration of it," blah blah blah). It also was something that made me think of peace, quiet, calm... which is usually the character's demeanor for writing; mentor ish role placement, wisdom and... knowledge, junk.


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm just a casual sort of guy, I guess.

...also my handle on steam for the longest time has been FILTHY CASUAL, so it was easy to make the extension.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 28, 2014)

Everyone here seems to have special stories behind their names. :C Mines just mah actual name and a statement of my species. So clever lol V:


----------



## Winter_Night (Jul 28, 2014)

My name is not to creative. The whole name is Winter Kitty Night. I started with Winter because she is white. Then i finally decided on Night for the last name because it sounded good after Winter. Then after a while i made the middle name Kitty since everyone calls her that. Normally i never say Kitty When giving her name, i Just leave it as Winter K. Night since i like having a middle name that not every one knows just like in real life. She also has a twin sister that does not have any red around her eyes and is named Summer Night. So again, not to creative lol.


----------



## Nikolinni (Jul 29, 2014)

Originally my online name was Leon Leo, named after a character of mine. However, I found that upon looking up that name, finding me was....difficult. I eventually created a new character and named them Niko Linni, as I've never really seen any online accounts under that name. Though there was a period of time where my green fennec Razzle Joestar was my fursona, and there's still a couple accounts out there I believe that bear that name. But alas, I eventually created ANOTHER character, this time the blue and white rabbit, and he took on the Niko name. And now he's in a story of mine, and surprisingly is not the self-insert character.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 1, 2014)

My sona's name is Rei - My first and last name have  "re" in some fashion in there - AndREa RAdeck (It looks like rah, but it's pronounced Ray) I just slopped something together.

For Firefeathers, though- My original DA name was Unibomber703 , which was a mix of a few names to make that one. I used to get loads of shit from people trying to start fights over it for some fucking reason,  I sorta romanticized guns at one point and it was _eeeddggyy _and_ daangerous. _Then our college had a shooting, having an edgy and dangerous name lost its pizzaz, I got a phoenix tattoo to sorta celebrate starting a new path in life as an artist, so i went with Firefeathers as a kind of rebirth thing. *jazz hands*


----------



## DameKathryn (Aug 1, 2014)

For me, my real name is Kathryn/Kate. When I joined the Bad Dragon forums, I decided that I needed a new username, because my default usernames all used my full name, or my last name. I decided to use "Dame" before my name because Dame is the title of a female knight. When I started making my first fursona, a Maine Coon, I gave her my name. When she became what she is now, a Dragon-Cat hybrid, I added "Dame" to her name as well.

Kasia got her name because Kasia and Kathryn mean the same thing. Essentially I didn't want to deviate from my 'sonas having my name, but didn't want it to be so obvious. I had a friend in high school named Kasia, and always liked the name. So that's how SHE got her name.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2014)

Well here's something you didn't know. My fursona shadow's real name is Sora Jaeger. This translates to sky hunter, it suits him perfectly to his personality.


----------



## Rekel (Aug 3, 2014)

```

```
Rekel, also my username, is simply "fox" in Dutch.  Generic, but I picked it because it sounded cooler than other languages. Plus, "Renard" is already a well-known fur, so that name was out of the question.

Heh. Now that I think about it, it's kinda like having a kid and naming it "Human." :v


----------



## Kit411230 (Aug 4, 2014)

My real name is chris, Kit was a shorter nickname that stuck while I was younger, my great grandfather was also called Kit & I've always liked the name. So, yeh, kinda refers to my care-free, playful side (before bills took over *sigh* the joys of growing up)


----------



## dracokid (Aug 4, 2014)

my fursona used to be a dragon, and dragons like to hoard treasure like gold and diamonds, so jewel seemed like a fitting name. then i changed her to a bat, but kept the name.


----------



## Skoda (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm an antique bottle collector. When I was looking for a name, I figured I might as well look through my collection and find a suitable name from there. I ended up going with Skoda, taken from a sarsaparilla based 1890's era quack med by the name of Skoda's Discovery. 











â€‹Yeah I'm weird I know


----------



## Solyka (Aug 7, 2014)

My username for my furry art on DA had 'candid' in it so I just went with the closest thing to that..Candice lol. 
Before that it was Marisma which was the name of a nonfurry FC of mine who turned into a tiger so when I made a tiger sona..seemed fine enough to use the name for her. Due to the characters origins, I had gone with Ariola but because it sounded too much like areola, I changed it to a different spanish name XD


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

I like space.
Sometimes Galaxy is taken, so I switch around the letters or make it "Sir Galaxy"


----------



## Io. (Aug 7, 2014)

Ohboy, this is gonna be a doozy, I had to stop and think for this xD

But my first actual fursona was named after my nickname "Shana", her name was Shanchii. [Skipping the other 10+ I've had xD]
I could not get over how silly that sounded and went on a "finding myself" thing with my fursonas. I kept trying to name them something pertaining to me or something close as possible to my name. It wasn't really working for me. Currently, I just settled on two of my favorite names "Rei" and "Yuki". I couldn't really decide between the two so I just combined them into Reiyuki. Her full name being Reiyuki Layvne (Lay-vin-nay).


----------



## McNab (Aug 7, 2014)

Names Jeremy McNab. I created this Character a long time ago; almost sixteen years ago in a story i wrote. well i liked the name so he kept showing up in each story some where so when i decided to join the community after being a fan for about twelve years i chose it as my own since his Personality has evolved into my own.


----------



## Fangimations (Aug 8, 2014)

My sona's name is Lyra, I'm happy it's a very uncommon name.
My friend and I actually came up with it while desperately typing random letters together to create a name,
like something like this: Arina, Vampira, Xainia, just fitting random letters together.
After a VERY VERY long time, I had gotten quite desperate to find a name for her, she has been un-named for like a month.
She typed out Lira And I immediately liked it, I wanted it to be sharp though and I thought replacing the i with a y would make an awesome name. It suits her perfectly!  Plus we found out it's a constellation :0 as well as it means "like a song." or something like that,which I thought sounded pretty. I don't recommend this method though xD 
I actually browsed this thread months ago when I wanted to come up with a name.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, like you'd really want to know that.


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 8, 2014)

Purry rhymes with Furry.


----------



## furspot (Aug 9, 2014)

Grew up in the tropics and spent time in jaguar habitat.  Always liked cheetahs,  I have freckles. Furspot. Logical furry name.


----------



## Granus (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not even sure myself. I was just thinking what I was gonna call this character of mine I thought of that was sorta like me (and also eventually became my fursona). I just randomly thought of the name Granus, and there you go. It came from there. I didn't really give it much thought, but I like it, so yeah. Sticking with it.


----------



## MysticSolstice (Aug 9, 2014)

I've always loved the solstices and found the word solstice very pretty, plus my character has a crescent moon on her back (a symbol that I always associate with the winter solstice) and her furs purple and white (a colour combination that I also associate with the winter solstice) and her birthday's on the winter solstice so the name Solstice was just perfect


----------



## Suid (Mar 17, 2015)

At the beginning, I was a pig in persona terms, and it was a good shorthand for a name, being the suffix of the genetic pig family _(suidaen)_
Even when I moved towards different species during a hard time in my life, Suid still rang with me. Hell, I'm considering establishing that as a nickname when i get a job.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm half Scottish, so my IRL name is Scottish. While I wanted to keep my IRL name a secret to stay safe, I decided to take my middle name, Silas, and make it my fursona's first name. I am also a metalhead, and my fursona is the frontman and guitarist for a thrash band. I made his last name something that sounded somewhat metal, McSlayer. You can't go wrong with a reference to the most metal of them all, right? So yeah, Silas McSlayer. Sounds Scottish.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 18, 2015)

I think everyone knows it but:

Those guys language:





Is Na'vi

Tsawl Layon means the Great Black ^^

But I can be called Joshi or Joschka too :3


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 18, 2015)

Am I the only one who's noticed these necros are all by the same guy?

Anyway if you mean my fursona name I always used it for characters I created.
Faf name well I consider myself pretty unstable mentally sometimes ( no actual mental disorders just ...unpredictable sometimes) and my fursona species is a tundra wolf. Oh the 55 because I'm used to websites where numbers are usually needed on the end...I need to figure out how to change that...


----------



## StrangerCoug (Mar 19, 2015)

Interestingly enough, my fursona's name predates my knowing about the furry fandom at all, and it wasn't until early this decade that I bothered to name him at all. In origin, it's a portmanteau of _The Strangerhood_ (the Rooster Teeth machinima that I was a fan of at the time) and my high school mascot. I think what that name means to me has changed over time


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 19, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> Am I the only one who's noticed these necros are all by the same guy?



I wouldn't know about that but what I do know is there's a much more recently started thread on the EXACT same subject: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1228570-What-s-the-story-behind-your-fursona-s-name

I'm not sure why he bothered necroing this thread since the one I linked is still pretty active, I get the impression that resurrecting old threads is frowned upon on here so it would be better to check for a thread with more recent activity before fishing out one that's a couple of years old! Just saying


----------



## ~Jester (Mar 20, 2015)

What's wrong with reviving an old thread? Seems like people get more pissed when you start an new thread of one that's already been created.

Anyhoo. My fursona name actually came from my cat. When I was younger I had a cat named Chester. Three years ago I acquired a kitten from my sister and wanted to give him the same name as my childhood cat but decided upon Jester. A Jester was pretty much an entertainer or "clown" in medevil times as most people know. My cat entertains me everyday and I would like to do the same when I get my fursuit.


----------



## Dvir (Mar 20, 2015)

Good Question, I'm also a Sci-Fi Fan, and with the recent death of Lenord Nemoy I decided to use Vulcan names that reflected my personality.

*Dvir* Meaning "Crimson Shadow"
*Awidat* Meaning "Bold Yet Prepared"


----------



## Kimjoy (Mar 20, 2015)

Well Kimjoy is a cheat for the game Digimon Rumble Arena on the original Playstation but I wouldn't say it's my "Furry Name" it's just an awesome username. I do have a furry character that is pretty much a fursona when I think of it and her name is Kori. I wanted a short, simple and uncommon name for my character and it was perfect


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 20, 2015)

My fursona's name is Ivan Dzersky. 
I wanted a Slavic name that sounded cool to me, (as Ivan is Russian and he was in the Serbian army in the late 90s) so I got my name from lots of thinking


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 21, 2015)

My fursona's name is Lopori Conteh, it also serves as a general internet alias where privacy is a concern. 
Lopori is the name of a bonobo I know at the zoo who's my favourite, and is also the name of a river in the DRC and I thought it was a reallyy pretty name. Conteh is just what I found while searching for popular Congelese surnames abd it's also the surname of an old highschool friend and I've always liked the sound of it.
So Lopori Conteh it is.


----------



## Schelt (Mar 22, 2015)

It took me forever to come up with Schelt. I wanted something that sounded like it could be an actual name. I remember I was laying in my bed and thinking of different words and what not. My belt started to get uncomfortable so I adjusted it and I was like well "belt..... no but what if it's Schelt? Yeah that's sounds like it could be a name! Good work!" It's amazing what an impromptu adjustment can do for you. =P


----------



## Midori (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone who's particularly naughty would know that my fursona is already an established character from a certain comic, so she is named Midori. But I felt it is a cute name, and green is one of my faaaaavorite colors, so it's kind of stuck with me. I do plan on tweaking the character so she can be more "mine."


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 26, 2015)

well i as new to the forums/ whole furry community so i thought hey im the rookie,then that led to omg my fursona is gonna be called Rookie, and Rook for short! and boom rook was born


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

Back in the day when I had a social life, when ever my friends and I would go to a restaurant I would order jambalaya, I am a bit of a connoisseur of the spicy dish, so they started calling me Jambie as a nickname.  I also own three pitbulls and there is no bigger love in my life than those three blockheads. So I am JambalayaThePit. 

â–½ãƒ»Ï‰ãƒ»â–½ *woof*


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, I didn't know what to call myself, so I named myself Dragon because dragons are nice, and even though I'm a wolf, I don't wanna be a dragon or a hybrid, so it's my name instead of a part of my species. Something like that.


----------



## Scal3_Dragon (Mar 30, 2015)

My name is relevant in 2 ways to me.
Scales are what dragons have. But as a size-shifter, my scale(height) changes.


----------



## VintageLynx (Mar 30, 2015)

Some complex ones here...

Well mine is because I like retro tech like cassette, vinyl and old hifi and I like felines (get on well with them) so VintageLynx is just an extension of what I like.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;ATba0Mxovto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATba0Mxovto[/video]

This video tells everything


----------



## Dr. Franken-Fox (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay well since this thread's regained its momentum I might as well weigh in.

Going in I knew that my fursona had to be a mad scientist, why a mad scientist you say? Because if you exaggerated all of my quirks and eccentricities enough I'd probably come out something like one, I'm also generally fond of that character archetype anyway.

The story behind the name 'SparkPlug' is that it's a reference to the very first anthro character I drew, a genetically engineered and partly cybernetic squirrel named Sparky, it seemed appropriate to incorporate his name into the name of my 'sona.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is he named "Sylen"? Well its because I was watching Pokemon one day (still don't know why...) and decided to name him after Cilan, for w/e reason. I'm not going to lie, I hated the name at first, but it's grown on me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 30, 2015)

Marazhu is my real name.


----------



## DjMoon (Jul 31, 2015)

My name is not final Im still trying to find my fursona name but I do know what my fursona looks like


----------



## funky3000 (Jul 31, 2015)

With my current fursona, I actually created his mother first, Valthera. He has a similar name to his mother just with a suffix sounding more masculine. He also now has a last name, I referred to him as Cosmoprince Valthero for the longest time, but I wanted to make a furry facebook so I probably shouldn't do that, it sounds fake. So his full name is Valthero Techronas. I don't know where I came up with Techronas but its fitting and sounds pretty dope. So now I use that on Facebook because 1) its my furry Facebook and 2) I don't want my parents finding me this time. At least not yet.


----------



## meowtacles (Jul 31, 2015)

I got Halo from the song, not the game.  It was what I happened to be listening to when I was signing up for second life and I had to choose a name..  XD


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nyro the Leopard is the name of my main character.
Originally it was "Kniro the Amur Leopard", but I shortened it and changed the spelling of his name so people would stop mispronouncing it. "Kniro" was just some random name I made up originally for some other forest guardian dog character, I don't know.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 1, 2015)

meowtacles said:


> I got Halo from the song, not the game.  It was what I happened to be listening to when I was signing up for second life and I had to choose a name..  XD


Lemme guess, the Machine Head song?


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 2, 2015)

my sisters and me made a comic as we where lil and i remembered the name i had there.
the funny thing is its actually a japanese word wich we werent able to know by any means to that time.


----------



## ShioBear (Aug 2, 2015)

my first name is Shiori and i really like Bears..... yeah


----------



## Ratical (Aug 2, 2015)

Now that I think about it, my actual sona doesn't have a full name. Ratical's all I've ever used. I guess that could be the last name, so I'd need to think of a first. Or Ratical could just be the nickname.  Something to think about.


----------



## ShioBear (Aug 2, 2015)

Ratical said:


> Now that I think about it, my actual sona doesn't have a full name. Ratical's all I've ever used. I guess that could be the last name, so I'd need to think of a first. Or Ratical could just be the nickname.  Something to think about.



Ratical von cheddarsworth?


----------



## JynxLynx (Aug 2, 2015)

Jynx rhymes with lynx. 
Jynx is a lynx. 
Aren't I clever lol.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2015)

I like wolves and night...more symbolically and meaningful I am a wolf at heart due to both my lone wolf nature but also my pack loyalty nature. Night because it's a time of day that makes me most happy and calm or energetic and excited.  V4X1 is my name, favorite number, common username letter, and 1 is another special character. That way there arent any duplicate wolfnight's and I standout as the one and only important one 

My fursona is Vance/Vanna, nicknamed "Van". Both stem from Norse language in which I derived it as a variation of my username "varg" meaning wolf and "natt" meaning night


----------



## Zirco (Aug 2, 2015)

I shortened the element name Zirconium to Zirco


----------



## Ratical (Aug 3, 2015)

Ratical said:


> Now that I think about it, my actual sona doesn't have a full name. Ratical's all I've ever used. I guess that could be the last name, so I'd need to think of a first. Or Ratical could just be the nickname.  Something to think about.


  Sounds pretty gouda, but I'd have to think about it.


----------



## NitroCollie (Aug 3, 2015)

I chose Nitro, because I liked the sound of it as well its one of those words one does not hear everyday, and it kinda sounds radical which I tried to make my character be and it just kinda stuck! and then I added the Collie part because Nitro alone was already taken so the Collie part is because my frusona is a Collie-mutt!


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 3, 2015)

I like bubbles a lot. I used to sit around as a kid and blow bubbles. I usually use a bubble gun now XD. I also lovelovelove soda, and it kind of fits my personality too.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ratical said:


> Sounds pretty gouda, but I'd have to think about it.



I like how you quoted your own quote instead of Shio's


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 3, 2015)

Name of my very first Dnd character. When I came up with the name originally I was just adding sounds together looking for a cool sounding fantasy name.


----------



## Ratical (Aug 3, 2015)

Nyro46 said:


> I like how you quoted your own quote instead of Shio's



Doggone it! I can't post from my phone without messing something up. XD

Ratical von Herpin-Derperschmooz.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Aug 3, 2015)

Poker, obviously. I like bluffing, I'm a aggro player so I like to bluff a lot.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 6, 2015)

I googled names for Rats, and ended up finding the name Tribble.


----------



## Orkoth (Aug 6, 2015)

Funny story, I was using a name generator for the Orc race in Skyrim, and I combined two names to make Agrorbash Orkoth. I loved the second part Orkoth so I chose that. If I ever create a second fursona I may use Agrorbash. If not, I'm not too sure what I'd name my second fursona.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 6, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Poker, obviously. I like bluffing, I'm a aggro player so I like to bluff a lot.



I'm never going to trust a word you say


----------



## malibu (Aug 6, 2015)

I like drinking Malibu rum straight out the bottle, and my favorite childhood car was a 69 Chevy Malibu.

My girlfriend at the time bought me a character. I named him Malibu and he eventually became my fursona.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 6, 2015)

I originally chose the moniker "Jesusfish" and the name Jesus because nobody would expect anything sexually horrendous from a name like that. Infact, gay bondage and sadomasochism are probably the two things least associated with Jesus.


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Aug 7, 2015)

I've always liked the name Ryan. So I've had fursonas name Ryan and Riann, but I wanted something different for her. So I googled a bunch of alternative spellings of Ryan, and I really like Rhiann. So, yep. That's how her name came to be.


----------



## AlastairTheDragon (Aug 8, 2015)

Alastair has always been my favorite name, so my fursona is named that for basically that reason alone. It's nothing special, but it works for me.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 8, 2015)

I just huffed some paint.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 8, 2015)

It all came to me in the wake of a dream. â™«

I think it was two years from now when I came up with this name, although it wasn't intended to be my nickname or name of my fursona, in fact I didn't know what furries are back then.
It was an idea for a server name in a certain game, though the game never was anything more than just a starting screen.


----------



## ScorchedSep (Aug 11, 2015)

Mine is mainly associated with the fact that he likes to collect types of rocks, so his first name ended up being Rocky. Now his last name is a combination of Topaz and Ore, just cuz.


----------



## Krayvor (Aug 11, 2015)

Had a variety of names for myself: Raizu, Kaido for examples, but neither seemed all to great to me and came up with Krayvor, no reasoning it was just a name that came to mind. And as for the lat name for the sona just stuck with what it has been for the other names, which was Kagurai...and I liked it and decided to stick with Krayvor Kagurai.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

I used to be a leopard, so I chose the name Spotface because Inkdrop was taken and I was desperate to get on. Then I kind of decided to be a pine marten and suddenly it's not so relevant anymore and I am silently cursing myself.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> I used to be a leopard, so I chose the name Spotface because Inkdrop was taken and I was desperate to get on. Then I kind of decided to be a pine marten and suddenly it's not so relevant anymore and I am silently cursing myself.



Yup, I'm in the same boat as well. I used to be a husky, as you've probably noticed, and now, it makes no sense at all since it's not relevant anymore.


----------



## Haedan (Aug 18, 2015)

Well I'm a nerd so I just literally picked a name from a name generator and ran with it.


----------



## Maevia (Aug 18, 2015)

Weirdly enough I picked my name before I picked an animal for my fursona. I wanted a good alias that was simple, sounding like an actual name, that would befit which ever animal I picked - and still fit my fursona if I ever decided to change animals. I also didn't want to take a name already used by an other character (much less a popular one). I knew I would likely have to tweak whatever name I found too, to make it unique. I liked the name 'Naevia' from Spartacus: Blood and Sand, and was gravitating towards the letter m, n or k as a first letter. I found the names Maeva (meaning 'Welcome' in Tahitian) and MÃ¦va (a female form of MÃ¡r - which is either a diminutive of Marc or Marius (and associated names that derive from 'Mars')) I liked both possible meanings but since I like the "ia" sound, I added an i to "Maeva" and voilÃ .


----------



## grassfed (Aug 18, 2015)

I havent yet


----------



## sultanpeppershaker (Aug 18, 2015)

i'm still new, but at this point my 'sona's name is simple. My name is Jimmy, and J is the first letter of that name. Jey(Wynn) is what I go by in many other websites and usernames, so Jey is the name that stuck. It's easier to blend my fetish/kink usernames and site accounts with my 'sona, than it is to completely make a new personality.


----------

